# India . . . At a glance. . :)



## Robinhood Pandey

*
Traditional dress:-






Local food specialities:-

Kashmiri chicken tikka. .





kashmiri dum aalo






Mutton rogan josh



*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*J&K continued . . . . .

Famous tourist spots:-
Patnitop:-




Gulmarg





Shalimar & Nishat Gardens:-








Dal lake





Ladakh









*

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Himachal Pradesh:-

tourists Map:-*





*Traditional Dress:-





Local Food Specialities:-
Spicy Lotus stem




Tudriyabhat




Chana Madra





Lasuda





Kangri Aloo maans




*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Himachal Continued. . .

Famous tourists spot. . 
Shimla




Manali




Dalhousie




Mandi




*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

TAMIL NADU





BHARATHA NATTIYAM





MADURAI






IDLI




CHETTINADU CHICKEN




Kanyakumari




kodaikanal




Oooty

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Punjab:-*
tourists Map:-



*Traditional dress of Punjab 




Local Specialities of Punjab*
chicken tikka




butter Naan




Lassi




Makke di roti and sarson ka saag

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

Haryana has to be the worst state in India in term of tourism, We have absolutely nothing to offer except our rude behavior and daru ....

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Punjab continued. . 

Famous tourists spot in punjab
Golden temple Amritsar




Wagah border




Anandpur Sahib




chandigarh botanical garden*

*Rajasthan *
Tourists map





Traditional dress





*Local specialities of Rajasthan
Rajasthani thali




lal mans




safed Mas




Jangali mas




*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## halupridol

chak de bro......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Tourists Spots in Rajasthan:-*

Pink City jaipur











Udaipur:-






Jaisalmer






Jodhpur






Pushkar

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Spring Onion

can anyone post how to cook Idli?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

nice pics 



Spring Onion said:


> can anyone post how to cook Idli?


hehe,missing chennai? 
idli recipe - how to make soft idlis (step by step idli recipe)

How to Make Idli: 10 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Idli (how To Make Idli ) recipe | South Indian Recipes | Idli Recipes | Dosa Recipes | by Tarla Dalal | Tarladalal.com | #32833
u can search for more on google

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Dilwalon Ki Dilli (Delhi)
*
Map of delhi . . .






Delhi ke rang. . .
















Local delicacies

ALOO CHAAT





CHICKEN CHANGEZI





DAHI BHALLA





PARATHA





RABRI FALUDA





KULLE

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## vicky sen

kolkata


















chak de INDIA said:


> *Dilwalon Ki Dilli (Delhi)
> *
> 
> 
> Delhi ke rang. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local delicacies




??????

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*TOURISTS SPOTS IN DELHI. . . . 

The Red Fort






India Gate




*


Qutb Minar






Lotus Temple






Akshardham






Jama Masjid









vicky sen said:


> kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????


Oye bhai. . do it in a proper way. . plz

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> Haryana has to be the worst state in India in term of tourism, We have absolutely nothing to offer except our rude behavior and daru ....





don't be that harsh. You've got industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

chak de INDIA said:


> *TOURISTS SPOTS IN DELHI. . . .
> 
> The Red Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Qutb Minar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus Temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akshardham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama Masjid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oye bhai. . do it in a proper way. . plz



What is proper way?


----------



## Chronos

Spring Onion said:


> can anyone post how to cook Idli?





Dammit. I actually had a page bookmarked on this. 

Let me check for a min

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

vicky sen said:


> What is proper way?



Map, dresses, local folk dance, food, tourists spots. .  with tags  looks good and organised

*Haryana*

tourists map






Local dress






Haryanvi Delicacies

Haryanvi thali

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## halupridol

my fathers village

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

halupridol said:


> my fathers village



Broken 

me no see


----------



## Chronos

@Spring Onion 

I could not find the page 

have you found the required help or do you need more help ^_^


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> can anyone post how to cook Idli?


jana ji dilli aao apne hatho se bana ke khiloonga  

well evry easy to make 

1. take 250 Grams rice and 100 Grams safed urad and soak it over nite 
2. in morning grind the whole mixture in eual part of water 
3. leave aside for 1.5 hours mixed with one teaspoon of salt
4.pour in idli stand and sprinkle kishmish , badam, kaju and pinapple on top of each idli
4.use a idli stand and steam them for 15 mins 






serve it chuney 

1. soak 20 grams channa dal for 2 hours 
2.grade fresh coco nut
3.grind them togetherwith couple of green chillies with coule cloves of garlik 
4. give tarka with ghee, mustard seeds and curry leavesand two broken and dried red chillies 

banana aur khana aur achi lagen to treef kerna na bhoolna 

my wife and kids love me to cook this recepie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@chak de INDIA
Nagaland and Goa is from my side. Wookay???

Btw luv this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

@Spring Onion 
ha ha ha......it's funny you know...a lady asking how to cook......
any way why don't you try dosa....it's much tastier...and crispy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

GURU DUTT said:


> jana ji dilli aao apne hatho se bana ke khiloonga
> 
> well evry easy to make
> 
> 1. take 250 Grams rice and 100 Grams safed urad and soak it over nite
> 2. in morning grind the whole mixture in eual part of water
> 3. leave aside for 1.5 hours mixed with one teaspoon of salt
> 4.pour in idli stand and sprinkle kishmish , badam, kaju and pinapple on top of each idli
> 4.use a idli stand and steam them for 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serve it chuney
> 
> 1. soak 20 grams channa dal for 2 hours
> 2.grade fresh coco nut
> 3.grind them togetherwith couple of green chillies with coule cloves of garlik
> 4. give tarka with ghee, mustard seeds and curry leavesand two broken and dried red chillies
> 
> banana aur khana aur achi lagen to treef kerna na bhoolna
> 
> my wife and kids love me to cook this recepie



Thanks for the recipe.

what is Poha in that other link.?

BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


----------



## Dem!god

GURU DUTT said:


> jana ji dilli aao apne hatho se bana ke khiloonga


kya baat hai.....kabhi desh wale ko bhi puch liya karo sirj.i...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Tourists spots in Haryana
*
bhiwani






Fatehabad





Gurgaon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Dem!god said:


> @Spring Onion
> ha ha ha......it's funny you know...a lady asking how to cook......
> any way why don't you try dosa....it's much tastier...and crispy.....



i did NOT like dosa at dehli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> @chak de INDIA
> Nagaland and Goa is from my side. Wookay???
> 
> Btw luv this thread.



Neki or puchh puchh. . .thank you in advance :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

chak de INDIA said:


> Broken
> me no see


can u see nw?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Ravi Nair @Spring Onion @Dem!god 

don't make it a chit chat chatar patar thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


poha is flattend rice.......
without idli stand it's waste ...try dosa.....that's final....P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jammu & Kashmir Continued: Tso Moriri Lake ( Ladakh):

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> i did NOT like dosa at dehli.


why you say that.....you must have been to some...3rd class restaurant.....it too good to refuge you know....I can survive on doas for a year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> don't be that harsh. You've got industry


you won't understand the pain .. 



halupridol said:


> my fathers village


Father's village? not yours !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


well thats the easiest snak and kids love it 
1. soakfattened rice @ chiwra and keep aside 
2. fry a pinch or mustard seeds, curry leaves and saunf and then add onions , green peas and fineli chopped french benas carrot or whtever u fancy 
3. fry them good and add pre fried peanuts or almonds and after some time add drained owt and wet flattened rice and to spice use salt and chillies to taste 
4. before serving just add some lemon juice on top


----------



## Spring Onion

Dem!god said:


> poha is flattend rice.......
> without idli stand it's waste ...try dosa.....that's final....P



Oh ok got it flattened and grilled ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

halupridol said:


> can u see nw?



Yup. . plz can u post about your state as well. . . ??


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


you can use simply make them the way people make dhokla


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> i did NOT like dosa at dehli.


well in cp area ask for juntar mantar and on back side ask for kutties its a kiosk and it serves the best dosas in delhi or simply go to any swarna bhawan owt let they even have them in dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

levina said:


> @chak de INDIA
> *Nagaland and Goa is from my side.* Wookay???
> 
> Btw luv this thread.



In Goa's side its Maharashtra and in nagalands side it is manipur. 

You are not a state. 

Already there was issue in LS regarding statehood of Telengana.

Dont start new issues. 

Final warning.Wookay???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dem!god said:


> kya baat hai.....kabhi desh wale ko bhi puch liya karo sirj.i...


sirji athithi devo bhav

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

West Bengal has nothing tourist worthy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Kargil: Tololing Range:


















The Famous Tiger Hill - Kargil

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Spring Onion

Dem!god said:


> why you say that.....you must have been to some...3rd class restaurant.....it too good to refuge you know....I can survive on doas for a year...



bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport


----------



## Dem!god

GURU DUTT said:


> sirji athithi devo bhav


haaji....I can already feel it.....
aarti ki thali taiyar karu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport


if your in delhi i can give you my number u can take my help and stay in my house with my family my wife and me will make u some realli nice dishes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> West Bengal has nothing tourist worthy



Darjeeling 



Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport



should have eaten Dosas from Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport


bahhhh...why you need to eat such delicacy at airport.....air port serves the worst kind of foods......
try it in some south indain restaurants or restaurants who excels in dosa making........I am sure you will like it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*UTTAR PRADESH
*
Map of uttar pradesh






U.P ke Rang











this is something you don't find anywhere. . . easily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Local delicacies of uttar pradesh 

C*hicken pasanda






Mutton Kofta






Arhar ki Dal






Kakori Kebaab





Baigan ki longe






Lucknawi Biryani






Murgh Musallam

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Levina

*GOA

Tourist map:
*




*Variously known as "Pearl of the Orient" and a "Tourist Paradise", the state of Goa is located on the western coast of India in the coastal belt known as Konkan.The magnificent scenic beauty and the architectural splendours of its temples, churches and old houses have made Goa a firm favourite with travellers around the world.But then, Goa is much more than just beaches and sea.

Tourist places
Mary Immaculate church











Basalica of Bom Jesus






The goan beaches 










The goan food

Chamucas





Crab xec xec






Bebinca



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*
Uttar Pradesh Continued . . .

Famous tourists spots
*
Taj Mahal Agra






Allahabad






Banaras






Fatehpur Sikri






Agra Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Levina

And Goa is known for its carnival

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

andhra pradesh

map:






attire
men: pancha





women:langa voni






kuchipudi












andhra thali










guthi vankaya kura







hyderabadi biryani







sweets and hots

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

SpArK said:


> In Goa's side its Maharashtra and in nagalands side it is manipur.
> 
> You are not a state.
> 
> Already there was issue in LS regarding statehood of Telengana.
> 
> Dont start new issues.
> 
> Final warning.Wookay???




Sparkyyyyyyyyy 
I will hunt you down.
Final warning woookay???



chak de INDIA said:


> @levina


I am not happy.
I needed some more time to get the right pics and may be some of my own.But....I am sorry.
But Nagaland will be better.I assure you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Maharashtrian Thali Veg

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IND151 said:


> Maharashtrian Thali Veg



Bro, also include the map, traditional dresses, tourists spots of Maharashtra. . if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

andhrapradesh continued..places


mecca masjid





tirumala temple






medak church











araku



















ethipothala






charminar






nagarjuna sagar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## neehar

borra caves





araku











vizag

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## halupridol

ranjeet said:


> Father's village? not yours !!!


nai,,,,,cud never spend mch time thr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

A bit of Goa
Fort Aguada









Chapora fort and its view.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neehar

warangal























amaravathi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Uttarakhand 
*
tourists map of Uttarakhand






Traditional dress






Local delicacies
*Singodi*
*



*

*Aaloo ke Gutke*
*



*

*Sisunak saag*

*



*

*jhangora ki kheer*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

Vagatore beach 








Anjuna beach 








Flea market on anjuna beach ever wed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## neehar

last but not least..
hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

very easy 

Pl Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

HariPrasad said:


> very easy
> 
> Pl Google.


*X *Negative Rating* *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GURU DUTT said:


> jana ji dilli aao apne hatho se bana ke khiloonga
> 
> well evry easy to make
> 
> 1. take 250 Grams rice and 100 Grams safed urad and soak it over nite
> 2. in morning grind the whole mixture in eual part of water
> 3. leave aside for 1.5 hours mixed with one teaspoon of salt
> 4.pour in idli stand and sprinkle kishmish , badam, kaju and pinapple on top of each idli
> 4.use a idli stand and steam them for 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serve it chuney
> 
> 1. soak 20 grams channa dal for 2 hours
> 2.grade fresh coco nut
> 3.grind them togetherwith couple of green chillies with coule cloves of garlik
> 4. give tarka with ghee, mustard seeds and curry leavesand two broken and dried red chillies
> 
> banana aur khana aur achi lagen to treef kerna na bhoolna
> 
> my wife and kids love me to cook this recepie




Are @GURU DUTT jI YE iDLI MAIN Kish mis Badam kahan se layen?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

neehar said:


> last but not least..
> hyderabad



Raaheja complex ???


----------



## GURU DUTT

HariPrasad said:


> Are @GURU DUTT jI YE iDLI MAIN Kish mis Badam kahan se layen?


well my kids like it that way


----------



## halupridol



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Vadnagar Modi's home town.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neehar

chak de INDIA said:


> Raaheja complex ???


yep...mind space...looks like ur familiar .u can see cyber towers in the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

GURU DUTT said:


> jana ji dilli aao apne hatho se bana ke khiloonga
> 
> well evry easy to make
> 
> 1. take 250 Grams rice and 100 Grams safed urad and soak it over nite
> 2. in morning grind the whole mixture in eual part of water
> 3. leave aside for 1.5 hours mixed with one teaspoon of salt
> 4.pour in idli stand and sprinkle kishmish , badam, kaju and pinapple on top of each idli
> 4.use a idli stand and steam them for 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serve it chuney
> 
> 1. soak 20 grams channa dal for 2 hours
> 2.grade fresh coco nut
> 3.grind them togetherwith couple of green chillies with coule cloves of garlik
> 4. give tarka with ghee, mustard seeds and curry leavesand two broken and dried red chillies
> 
> banana aur khana aur achi lagen to treef kerna na bhoolna
> 
> my wife and kids love me to cook this recepie



what is kaju kishmish doing in Idli and where is Sambhar-chutney.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Radheshyam Temple







Ras Mancha, built like a step Pyramid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

INDIC said:


> what is kaju kishmish doing in Idli and where is Sambhar-chutney.


as i said in my last post my kids like it that way so kaju, kishmish ,badaam and pineapple and some times they even want those fruits u see in ready made cakes


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

neehar said:


> yep...mind space...looks like ur familiar



I'm in Hyderabad ATM. . . 



scorpionx said:


>



DADA, pura hisab se post karo na. . map, traditional dresses or khana khazana ke sath 

Plz Plz or pics ko tag bhi karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GURU DUTT said:


> well my kids like it that way




Who Keshav?


----------



## scorpionx

Jor Bangla Temple built in 1655 AD by Raghunath Singha II, BishnuPur,WB






Terracotta sculptures, Bishnupur,WB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

HariPrasad said:


> Who Keshav?


ya he and his sister and mom all love it and they eat it with tomato ketchup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bornmoron

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.



Idli can be cooked without idli stand also,,,


Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport




Idli ,Dosa,,,,u gotta come to South of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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













Gujarat Dish. Lots of Sweet and No Non veg.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neehar

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm in Hyderabad ATM. . .


wow..how do u like it??
i must say.. this is a great thread u've started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

neehar said:


> wow..how do u like it??
> i must say.. this is a great thread u've started.



I've stayed here for more than 5 years. . . its a genuine place 

spent most of my time in cantonment. . . . . learnt telugu also ( little bit )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularpakistani

Also can you please post some images of the neat and clean city of varanasi ?


----------



## bornmoron

@Spring Onion & for all,,,who dont have idli stand ..

*MAKING OF AN IDLI WITHOUT IDLISTAND IN PRESSURE COOKER*

SIRI's FOOD WORLD: MAKING OF AN IDLI WITHOUT IDLISTAND IN PRESSURE COOKER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

















Lakshmi Vilas Palace Baroda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Secularpakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> The Red Fort


This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag 



chak de INDIA said:


> Jama Masjid


And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer


----------



## Cherokee

Konkans in Maharashtra in Rainy Seasons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Secularpakistani said:


> Also can you please post some images of the neat and clean city of varanasi ?



Check the Uttar pradesh column  

Btw it wasn't necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Secularpakistani said:


> Also can you please post some images of the neat and clean city of varanasi ?



We are not posting here to show how neat and clean our country is. Are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Secularpakistani said:


> This is where* zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag*
> 
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer



The way some of my fellow Delhiites are going right now , he is more likely to get gang-raped at the Delhi-Haryana border.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Secularpakistani said:


> This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag
> 
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer



Watch " Mungeri Lal Ke Hasin Sapne" i'm sure u'll like it *BRO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

Secularpakistani said:


> Also can you please post some images of the neat and clean city of varanasi ?



varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GURU DUTT

Secularpakistani said:


> This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag
> 
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer


only after getting gang banged by me and my friends the night before ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Mumbai: Mount Mary Church

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Secularpakistani said:


> This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag
> 
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer




Zbhi Bhi Zaid saab vohi bol rahen hain ki kuchh naya add kiya? India ko tod ke shrilanka ki size ka karne wle the Size kuchh bhadhaya ya Ghataya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Secularpakistani said:


> This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag
> 
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer



may be he has already waved it 1000 times in his dream.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Mumbai: Haji Ali Dargah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Bahut ho gaya BC ....  
Some of the famous dhams of Gurgaon !!!! 

Lemp





Downtown






Striker





Hops n Brew





Howzatt





Manhattan





Route 69

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ranjeet said:


> Bahut ho gaya BC ....
> Some of the famous dhams of Gurgaon !!!!
> 
> Lemp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hops n Brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howzatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Route 69



*JAY BAAT !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Bahut ho gaya BC ....
> Some of the famous dhams of Gurgaon !!!!
> 
> Route 69


interseting name they could have changed "position" instead of "route" 

anyway do they have waitressesand yes some "picknik" huts nearby 



nick_indian said:


> *JAY BAAT !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> interseting name they could have changed "position" instead of "route"
> 
> anyway do they have waitressesand yes some "picknik" huts nearby


It's subtly suggestive and yeah one can get "nutkHUT"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marigold

Map of Maharashtra 







Maharashtrian wedding






Traditional costume of Maharashtrian woman (Nineyard saree)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marigold

Men wearing turban (Pheta)





Maharastrian veg thali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brahmos_2

*GOD'S OWN COUNTRY----KERALA*..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marigold

Konkani thali





Kumbharli ghat, Konkan 






Ganesh temple, Ganapatipule





Aurangabad





Ellora

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marigold

@chak de INDIA 
Many thanks for opening such a wonderful thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmos_2

KERALA..(cont.)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marigold said:


> @chak de INDIA
> Many thanks for opening such a wonderful thread!



Anytime bro 

@Brahmos_2 bro, plz tag the images. . if possible


----------



## Marigold

Anjarle beach (Konkan)





Mini train (Matheran)





Pratapgad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Darjeeling tea gardens.





Kanchenjunga mountain ,darjeeling.





Sunderban rainforest





Royal Bengal Tiger.





Crocodile.





Boatride princepghat,kolkata.





Bengali traditional dress.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marigold

Kille Raigad (the capital of Chhatrapati Shivajiraje)










Statue of Chhatrapati Shivajiraje at Raigad fort

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neehar

Brahmos_2 said:


> KERALA..(cont.)


i always wanted to visit kerala...perhaps this year!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

A few traditional meals.Rice,Daal,Chunoputi(small fish),Chingri macher malaikari(lobster),Hilsa mustardgravy,Hilsa paturi ( wrapped in coating of masala),Aloo bhaja( fried potatoes)Rui kalia(main fish gravy),Chatni,rosagolla,misti doi,papad.Payesh/rabri.





Start with fried miniature bodi, a few spoonfuls of lightly fried saag and uchchhey (small bitter gourd)—aloo fry, begun (brinjal) bhaja and/or bhindi bhaja (chopped fried bhindi). This should be followed by shukto (a light stew of aloo, karela, green banana, laau (green gourd) etc. Coconut-laced preparations are common in Bengali cuisine; hence a chholar dal (dhuli huyi chana with chopped coconut) is considered a delicacy. This also goes well with luchi (medium-sized puris made with maida rather than atta). At lunchtime, bhaja mooger dal (dal made with roasted moong) is often the next item. Alongside, there is a wide array of side dishes. They range from aloo posto, sager ghonto or chocchori (palak cooked with aloo, brinjal and various other vegetables including pumpkin), laau-chingri (shrimps cooked with finely cut pieces of green gourd and cabbage), chhenchki (pumpkin, aloo and other vegetables bunged together to make a mash), and in some cases chhanchra (a mash made of palak, aloo, laau, topped up with the head of fish—a huge delicacy).Enter the entree. Ideally, there ought to be a fish (usually rohu) curry, either a kaalia—a thickish gravy with big pieces of fish—or a daalna, fish curry with aloo and cauliflower. This should be followed by a prawn delicacy, usually chingri malaikari—prepared with coconut milk among other ingredients, but no vegetables. Meat is the last main item to be served. Although kosha mangsho is a perennial delicacy, it goes better with luchi, as it contains little gravy. A simpler mangshor jhol, rich in gravy and containing big chunks of potatoes, goes better with rice. Finally sweets.





Bengali Pulao.





Luchi with cholar daal and aloor dam and korpanker sandesh.




Pantua.A popular dish alongside more well known rasgulla.




Ras malai.




Chicken kabiraji cutlet.





Popular snack Jhal muri along with the common puchka/panipuri.





Mihidana laddu.Mihidana also used in loose collection called sitabhog.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marigold

@AUSTERLITZ 
Thanks for the informative post. I had seen the Bengali meal earlier, but did not know that meat, fish and so many sweets went together in a single meal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Wonderful Thread mate.......Some pics from ..Uttarakhand..
Jim Corbett National Park..





Nainital...




Ali Bugyal...





Yoga in Rishikesh..










Vaigrathi ..




..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

My Village...Pauri.. 





Srinagar..not of J&K...there is one city here in Uttarakhand which is also named as srinagar..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

*Random Clicks from Kargil:*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

*Fatula Pass:*

























*1st view of Indus:*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Andaman and Nicobar Islands:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OrionHunter

chak de INDIA said:


> TAMIL NADU
> 
> *Ooty*



A*hhh! This is where I live!! Here's more...*

*



*

*



*

*



*





















A round of golf anyone?

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

Andaman and Nicobar Islands:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

*Gulmarg: 
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Bihar 
*
Tourists Map of Bihar






*Tradition dress






Local specialties of Bihar
*
thali
*





Kadhi bari






Litti chokha






Sattu 






Dhuska




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Tourists Spots In Bihar . . . .

Sanjay Gandhi Biological Park







Har Mandir Sahib of Patna






Shanti Stupa






Mahabodhi Mandir, Gaya






 Vikramshila Museum





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

_Sri Harmandir Patna Sahib:_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Madhya Pradesh

Tourist Map of Madhya pradesh






Traditional dress





Local delicacies of M.P

INDORI PURI PALAK







KUSLI







CASHEW BARFI







Jalebi








*

@Hermione didi ji, help me out with karnataka. . .plz 

@Indischer bhai. . . you too. . . karnataka is your reponsbhilitee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Bodhgaya:


















लाल कोठी,व्हाइट हाउस कम्पाउंड,गया(बिहार).





Zero Flora and Fauna (Naked hills of Barabar, Boddh Gaya, Bihar ) ..... Preview of year 2050 mountains.





@Ayush post pics from Bihar??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

*Mandu, Madhya Pardesh:*

Jahaz Mahal:




*



*
*



*




*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Tourists spots of Madhya pradesh. . . . . .

Khajuraho Temples







Bandhavgarh & Kanha National Parks







 Gwalior







. Orchha







Mandu









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

*Orchha:




















Jahangir Mahal:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

*Khajuraho Temples:












Sunset at Chausath Yogini Temple: The oldest temple in Khajuraho is made from granite rock and is dedicated to the 64 yoginis who are the materialization of the Mother Goddess Shakti!





JAVARI DEVI temple:






Kandariya Mahadeva Temple:





Bhoramdeo temple:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

Orissa... tourist map





Chilka Lake...It is the largest wintering ground for migratory birds on the Indian sub-continent. The lake is home to a number of threatened species of plants and animals.More than 4.5 lakh migratory birds belonging to 101 species from as far as Siberia, Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan and the Himalayas have arrived in 2011.









white tiger-simlipal a tiger reserve..





Bhitarkanika Wild Life Santuary





One of the best beaches in India where height of water stays only less than a feet - chandipur beach





Gandahati waterfall..





konark..sun temple..





odisha-cuisine..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

Sikkim.....map



















Frozen lake..





Lachung..














Double Rainbow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Secularpakistani

nick_indian said:


> The way some of my fellow Delhiites are going right now , he is more likely to get gang-raped at the Delhi-Haryana border.


Calm down dude if you have a little IQ then you should know i was sarcastic and making fun of zaid hamid )
And by the way i am glad this time you at least accepted the gang rape progress acheived by your fellow bharti paedophiles

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Secularpakistani said:


> Calm down dude if you have a little IQ then you should know i was sarcastic and making fun of zaid hamid )
> And by the way i am glad this time you at least accepted the gang rape progress acheived by your bharti paedophiles



My post was also not meant to be serious "dude". And you got all the wrong meanings out of it apart from loads of butthurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secularpakistani

nick_indian said:


> And you got all the wrong meanings out of it apart from loads of butthurt.


I just repeated what you said mate


----------



## Parul

Posting Pictures is a Taxing task. Please, don't spoil the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Secularpakistani said:


> I just repeated what you said mate



Whatever floats your little boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularpakistani

nick_indian said:


> Whatever floats your little boat


Thanks and whatever humps your little indian manhood


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Secularpakistani said:


> Thanks and whatever humps your little indian manhood



How can you hump somebody's manhood ? You guys do that in Pakistan ? 

Anyway since your very intention is to troll right since your first post on this thread and you don't seem intent on stopping, you go to my ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Secularpakistani said:


> Thanks and whatever humps your little indian manhood



Hey Mr. Sickular whatever. . . plz don't derail the thread. . . . i know its hard for you to stay away from your skin. . but try it. . u'll feel better .

than you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Road to Tawang (Arunachal Pradesh)....
Map..





*Sela, the simple waterfalls..*
*





Bomdila monastery...





Tawang Monastery on a sunny morning..






roads of Bumla..






Entering Bumla...






Inside Tawang monastery..











Inside Jashwantgarh









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Secularpakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> Hey Mr. Sickular whatever. . . plz don't derail the thread. . . . i know its hard for you to stay away from your skin. . but try it. . u'll feel better .
> than you


I am new here but one thing i noticed here is that you indians start first but when your opponent retaliates you feel butthurt


----------



## Parul

Secularpakistani said:


> I am new here but one thing i noticed here is that you indians start first but when your opponent retaliates you feel butthurt



There are plenty of threads on PDF wherein you can fight. I request you and other members to refrain yourself from derailing the thread. If you can't contribute; than don't spoil it. We've spent almost 10 hours on it. I hope, you'll understand my Point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Secularpakistani said:


> I am new here but one thing i noticed here is that you indians start first but when your opponent retaliates you feel butthurt



I don't know if you are new here or not. . . . but one thing i'm very sure about is that you are shameless and a liar too. . .

we started it .. . right ?


Secularpakistani said:


> Also can you please post some images of the neat and clean city of varanasi ?





Secularpakistani said:


> This is where zaid hamid will wave a pakistani flag
> 
> And this is where he will offer his friday(jumma) prayer



these are your posts or mine ??

dude. . . grow up. . . . just because u have a secular nick doesn't make you secular. . . i requested you earlier aswell that plz don't derail this thread. . .so start behaving. . . u'll feel better

thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nojawan

sir when did kashmiris joined India? show us India we already know beauty of kashmir. btw the pictures are great


----------



## vicky sen

West Bengal






Hazarduari Palace, Murshidabad's most famous landmark





Cooch Behar





Digha





Siliguri





Victoria memorial, kolkata





Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

okk here something I wanna share!!!! 






@levina   If the dear housewives want they can clear our entire debt and bring down CAD and Fiscal deficit to positive

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> okk here something I wanna share!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @levina   If the dear housewives want they can clear our entire debt and bring down CAD and Fiscal deficit to positive



So do you want me to make a "Gold Nikalo India Bachaoo" committee?? 

Sorry I refuse to be at the helm of such a committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

WB cont....
Kolkata trams(present nowhere else in India!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aarush

More pics from Tawang...
Sang-Ngag Choekhor Dargyeling Monastery..













Bomdila.. <chooo..chweettt..>



























_*Sare jahan se achaa hindostaan hamara.*_..:..gud nyt..guys..tomorrow will cover more beauty of india...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

levina said:


> So do you want me to make a "Gold Nikalo India Bachaoo" committee??
> 
> Sorry I refuse to be at the helm of such a committee.



No I was just making a general remark  Housewives should be patriotic enough to sacrifice their gold for their nation! I mean what will they do with it - Try those polished ornaments - both cheap and without the risk of being stolen! I wonder how much foreign reserves we gotta save if Indian girls stop using imported cosmetics and make up items  Think about it!  #Housewives in service of the Nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> No I was just making a general remark  Housewives should be patriotic enough to sacrifice their gold for their nation! I mean what will they do with it - Try those polished ornaments - both cheap and without the risk of being stolen! I wonder how much foreign reserves we gotta save if Indian girls stop using imported cosmetics and make up items  Think about it!  #Housewives in service of the Nation!



Fine.....
Thats a great notion you are harboring.
But do women in India really invest soo much in the bling jewellery??
No wonder these days there are so many gold loan ads on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

West Bengal......

Darjeeling




The_Nizamat_Imambara-Hazarduari





Howrah bridge, kolkata





Toy train




Dooars

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Fine.....
> Thats a great notion you are harboring.
> But do women in India really invest soo much in the bling jewellery??
> No wonder these days there are so many gold loan ads on TV.



Oi @Roybot why would an Illegal Bangladeshi be bothered about what Indian Women do or do not do ?


----------



## vicky sen

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Housewives should be patriotic enough to sacrifice their gold for their nation!



Try saying that to a housewife!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Some of the best restaurants in Goa 
Souza lobos







Britto's 




O Coquerio the place where Charles soberaj was caught

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

This little restaurant at the entrance to Panjim serves some of the best fish curry rice and fried fishes. 




Martins corner








and who can forget the most happening place in goa . the oldest club and still the best place to hang out 
TITOS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

@jbgt90 Also, share some pictures from J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Parul said:


> @jbgt90 Also, share some pictures from J&K.


Damn !!!!! those are over 12 yr old and i will have to scan them  
but will try and do it over the weekend. most of them were taken when i did the manali - leh route on my bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

My favorite place to eat in pune 





Amazing pastries and softies, not to mention just hang out and check out the best looking girls in the world (in my younger days)




another landmark which old Puneites will remember and love





There used to be a place called Parsi dairy which had the most amazing toffees. does it still exist? any one from pune?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

GURU DUTT said:


> if your in delhi i can give you my number u can take my help and stay in my house with my family my wife and me will make u some realli nice dishes


And i'm sure your wife will be very happy !!! 

@GURU DUTT 

Btw is this offer just for gals or can i enjoy your hospitality as well ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

RAMPAGE said:


> And i'm sure your wife will be very happy !!!



I feel sad for his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Roybot why would an Illegal Bangladeshi be bothered about what Indian Women do or do not do ?


And why should an "illegal" kashmiri sitting in Pakistan be bothered about Indian women???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

NAGALAND:
One of the best places I've ever been to... 






People and their culture: 


















Places to visit in NAGALAND:


The Khonoma gate












The Khonoma gate tells the story of the British infiltration into Naga Hills.It was here that the Naga warriors made their last stand against the British in 1879.


Dzukou Valley provides breathtaking view of the picturesque landscape of Nagaland. 













The Japfu Peak is ideal for scaling and trekking the steep slopes of the high hills of the region.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bornmoron

Sare Jahaan se Accha ,Hindustan Hamara,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Food of Nagaland:
Its mainly rice and cooked meat of all sorts  pork, chicken, dog, insects and worms, vegetables, and famous chili sauces are essential in the Naga food.







Loads of pork....








Dried pork....






Dried pork stew....







Dried pork with bamboo shoots







Roasted intestines...






And the spicy Naga chicken






And vegetarians like me might still find some boiled vegetables

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Food of Nagaland:
> Its mainly rice and cooked meat of all sorts  pork, chicken, dog, insects and worms, vegetables, and famous chili sauces are essential in the Naga food.
> 
> View attachment 16877
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of pork....
> 
> View attachment 16878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dried pork....
> 
> View attachment 16879
> 
> 
> Dried pork stew....
> 
> View attachment 16880
> 
> 
> 
> Dried pork with bamboo shoots
> 
> View attachment 16881
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted intestines...
> 
> View attachment 16883
> 
> 
> And the spicy Naga chicken
> View attachment 16885
> 
> 
> 
> And vegetarians like me might still find some boiled vegetables
> 
> View attachment 16884



I was about to ask. . . khana kaha hai 

@zootinali bro, you are phrom Assam kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

bornmoron said:


> Sare Jahaan se Accha ,Hindustan Hamara,,,


Ofcourse!!


chak de INDIA said:


> I was about to ask. . . khana kaha hai


Pdf allows only 10 attachments at a time.soooo khana delay hogaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

chak de INDIA said:


> I was about to ask. . . khana kaha hai
> 
> @zootinali bro, you are phrom Assam kya?


ha bhai .. ji assam se hoon...
@levina Those food pictures aren`t looking that pretty .. looks like taken out of some deep rural pockets, are they yours ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Ofcourse!!
> 
> Pdf allows only 10 attachments at a time.soooo khana delay hogaya.



13 states ho gaye complete 


zootinali said:


> ha bhai .. ji assam se hoon...
> @levina Those picture isn`t looking that pretty .. looks like taken out of some deep rural pockets are they yours ??



Oi, Assam ka column aap sambhal lo na fir. . .


----------



## neehar

jbgt90 said:


> Damn !!!!! those are over 12 yr old and i will have to scan them
> but will try and do it over the weekend. most of them were taken when* i did the manali - leh route on my bullet*



damn..i always wanted to do that..howz ur experience??how many of u went there??what the hell!! i dont even have a bullet..but i'll definitely one day have RE battle green...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@SarthakGanguly bhai. . . J&K ke khana khazana pitare se kuchh nikalo ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> @SarthakGanguly bhai. . . J&K ke khana khazana pitare se kuchh nikalo ji


March mein gaar ja rha hoon. Naya kuch post karunga. Mein sharif banda hoon - defence.pk sirf office mein access karta hoon  Chalo aaj ghar jake kuch pics upload kar dunga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

chak de INDIA said:


> 13 states ho gaye complete
> 
> 
> Oi, Assam ka column aap sambhal lo na fir. . .


 thik hein ji .. koshish kartey hain ..
@halupridol bhai maddad karo thora !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> March mein gaar ja rha hoon. Naya kuch post karunga. Mein sharif banda hoon - defence.pk sirf office mein access karta hoon  Chalo aaj ghar jake kuch pics upload kar dunga



Je baat. . .

Chalo Advance me dhanyawaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

neehar said:


> damn..i always wanted to do that..howz ur experience??how many of u went there??what the hell!! i dont even have a bullet..but i'll definitely one day have RE battle green...


Went there twice, was a bachelor then , The freedom of the open road is best enjoyed on a bike. its amazing to experience. i used to do long distance trips at least 2 times a year to different places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

zootinali said:


> thik hein ji .. koshish kartey hain ..
> @halupridol bhai maddad karo thora !!



You have my moral support.  I am off to bed now, will check it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bornmoron

Guys Pls add *FOLK ARTS & LOCAL SPORTS* of respective states,,,
Pis of Bhangra,Lavni,Garba,yakshagana,Odisi etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Ravi Nair said:


> I feel sad for his wife.


well my wife will not be having any issues if jana ji comes and spend her hollidays with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Spring Onion said:


> can anyone post how to cook Idli?



Any one can cook idli but the taste and texture depends on the person cooking it. We call it Kai manam (hand secret) 



Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah dont know about 3rd or 4th class Indian restaurants but was hungry and eat at Delhi airport



well. my suggestion if you want to eat Dosa or Idli. Search for "Saravana Bhawan", its available in almost all the countries and near air ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

GURU DUTT said:


> as i said in my last post my kids like it that way so kaju, kishmish ,badaam and pineapple and some times they even want those fruits u see in ready made cakes



Bro, then call it cup cake not Idli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Meghalaya..Map






Archery old tradition in Meghalaya...





Yonder hill,..a single rock..




-Nohkalikai Falls









Shilong-Church..




Ward's Lake..




sky walk...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

Meghalaya..Continued...















Assam Rifile...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aarush

Mizoram..map..





Cheraw folk dance from Mizoram...









Mizoram Sunrise..





Aizwal...
















vantawang..among highest waterfall in mizoram





somewhere in manipur-mizoram border..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aarush

Mizoram continued...









Boomarang is a five piece band hailing from the North East hills of Mizoram..





Rajiv Gandhi stadium in Aizwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Aarush . . . . thank you brother . . for these awesome pics 

Do share the local food specialities as well . . . if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

chak de INDIA said:


> @Aarush . . . . than you brother . . for these awesome pics
> 
> Do share the local food specialities as well . . . if possible


thanks mate...yeah sure...will try my best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Continuing with NAGALAND !!
state seal






Inhabited by 16 different tribes who are extremely proud of their age old traditions and culture even though almost 99% of Nagas have embraced christianity.
The term naga itself doesnot refer to any particular tribe and instead is a political definition
and most nagas will identify by their tribe name comfortably if you probe.





Places to see 

*dzukou* valley








Ruins of Dimasa kingdom in Diampur




WW2 memorial cemetry








Khonoma heritage Village




Touphema Heritage village

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zootinali

Naga men in their traditional attires




images from Hornbill festival



Ngaland people

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zootinali

Festivals ::
almost all nagas are christian , but apart from christmas , people celebrate the anuual 7-10 day hornbill festival in the month of oct-nov ,showcasing rich cultural heritage of natives of the state pictured above ..
WW2 jeep mock up competition in Hornbill 2011








chief minister Rio in the middle




bike rally

The annual Mokokchung cake race::
Every year near christmas day the town of mokokchung holds the annaul cake race
participated by the young man and women of all the blocks of the town .
The event is taken very seriously by the local folks. The wining block gets the cake as prize and of course the bragging right for the rest of the year.














 photo cc Esben Agersnap @Esben i den store verden: Running for Cake and Glory

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

@zootinali awesome pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> @zootinali awesome pictures



Tharki. . . you never praised my efforts. . .





@zootinali thank you bro. . you phinally did it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> Tharki. . . you never praised my efforts. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @zootinali thank you bro. . you phinally did it



sorry man 

You started an awesome thread. South Asian thread was getting cluttered with non sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> sorry man
> 
> You started an awesome thread. South Asian thread was getting cluttered with non sense.



Aiyyo. . . me joking anna . . . why don't you update this thread with your state's Info .


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> Aiyyo. . . me joking anna . . . why don't you update this thread with your state's Info .



I am off to  in a few minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

*nagaland art ,popular music and others*::
Tetseo sisters are popular folk musician of the state




|lwww.youtube.com/watch?v=CfjmxW1iCF4||




||www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-_jclMrVtU||




not an original ,a cover ,but very well done




||http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7921zkcBJvg||




Ketholeno Kense the kingfisher model of the year 2014





The olympian and arjuna awardee Chekrovolu Swuro





Nagaland Anime Cosplay Festival 2013








next mizoram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chronos

zootinali said:


> nagaland art and popular music and others::
> Tetseo sisters are popular folk musician of the state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |lwww.youtube.com/watch?v=CfjmxW1iCF4|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not original ,a cover but very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketholeno Kense the kingfisher model of the year 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The olympian and arjuna awardee Chekrovolu Swuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next mizoram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Ravi Nair said:


>


I thought you went to sleep,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

zootinali said:


> I thought you went to sleep,,



You aroused my interest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> You aroused my interest



Screw you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

zootinali said:


> *nagaland art and popular music and others*::
> Tetseo sisters are popular folk musician of the state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |lwww.youtube.com/watch?v=CfjmxW1iCF4|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not original ,a cover but very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketholeno Kense the kingfisher model of the year 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The olympian and arjuna awardee Chekrovolu Swuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagaland Anime Cosplay Festival 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next mizoram


After seeing this , i think i need to visit Nagaland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Lakshadweep...Map..





Tribes...


















India's green water island..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> Screw you


chill bro . men will be boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Lakshwadweep Continued..





Agatti Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soundHound

chak de INDIA said:


> *Bihar *
> 
> *Dhuska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Jalti nabaz pe haath rakh diya tune, this is one of mine fav food being bihari Dhuska is always close to my heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

zootinali said:


> *nagaland art ,popular music and others*::
> Tetseo sisters are popular folk musician of the state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |lwww.youtube.com/watch?v=CfjmxW1iCF4||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ||www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-_jclMrVtU||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not an original ,a cover ,but very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ||http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7921zkcBJvg||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketholeno Kense the kingfisher model of the year 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The olympian and arjuna awardee Chekrovolu Swuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagaland Anime Cosplay Festival 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next mizoram



The music videos were awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hermione said:


> The music videos were awesome



Where is the Karnataka section. . . .





@Indischer bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

chak de INDIA said:


> Where is the Karnataka section. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Indischer bhai



 I got busy in other arguments that is why I forgot. Indischer may be a better candidate to post pics from Karnataka since he knows all the regional variations.

By the way whose baby is that in your Avatar? Is that the same baby you had in your avatar before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Where is the Karnataka section. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Indischer bhai



Bhai, maine ek baar try kiya tha...thing is, when I posted that pic, only the url would be seen instead of the photo.  Kya karoon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hermione said:


> I got busy in other arguments that is why I forgot. Indischer may be a better candidate to post pics from Karnataka since he knows all the regional variations.
> 
> By the way whose baby is that in your Avatar? Is that the same baby you had in your avatar before?



No. . its just a random pic. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

chak de INDIA said:


> No. . its just a random pic. . .



Aww, I thought that brat had grown a bit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Hermione said:


> I got busy in other arguments that is why I forgot. Indischer may be a better candidate to post pics from Karnataka since he knows all the regional variations.
> 
> By the way whose baby is that in your Avatar? Is that the same baby you had in your avatar before?



Hermione, you can post the pics too....I feel I know nothing more than you in this regard anyways. In case a region of Karnataka isn't well-represented, I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bornmoron

1st time i felt,, here,,,
I love chicks from Mizoram,,,I am from Mumbai,,,agar koi mere saat ghar basana chahiti hai toh,,,
Hindi kaccha hota hai inlogon ka ,,,If any 1 interested in settling with me ,,,pls lemme knw,,,
Saalon mein serious hoon,,,
PDF ko meine sala marriage portal bana diya ...Everything is fair in LOVE & WAR.


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> Hermione, you can post the pics too....I feel I know nothing more than you in this regard anyways. In case a region of Karnataka isn't well-represented, I'll let you know.



Okay will do later. Still at work.


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Kashi/Varanasi/Banaras ka khajana

Launglatta






Pahalwaan ki lassi





Katahal do pyazza






Garlic Fish






Til ki barfi






singhade ka halwa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Bhai, maine ek baar try kiya tha...thing is, when I posted that pic, only the url would be seen instead of the photo.  Kya karoon?



you see on the top bar. . .there is the image inserting option next to the smileys option. . click on the option . . a new bar will open. . . paste the image URL there. . and click on the insert button. . . thats it. . easy peasy .  


Hermione said:


> Aww, I thought that brat had grown a bit



that cutie looked like my nephew when he was just a day old

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Hermione said:


> Okay will do later. Still at work.



Righto 



chak de INDIA said:


> you see on the top bar. . .there is the image inserting option next to the smileys option. . click on the option . . a new bar will open. . . paste the image URL there. . and click on the insert button. . . thats it. . easy peasy .
> 
> 
> that cutie looked like my nephew when he was just a day old


Ah,so! Alrighty, I'll post a few soon as well. Thanks bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Mattar Ka Paratha







Gujhiya 






Singhade ki Roti






Til ke laddo






Kheer





Daal Batti Cokha






Chane ki Ghugani






Moong ka Chilla







Keema Mattar







Gajjar ka halwa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Hermione @levina @Indischer @Dem!god @Ravi Nair @Ayush 








thats him . . . with his dad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Banaras ka Khajana

Nenuaa Chana Daal






Khajoor







Kachauri and sabji






Mattar Ka nimona






Gajjar ka murraba

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

chak de INDIA said:


> @Hermione @levina @Indischer @Dem!god @Ravi Nair @Ayush
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117
> 
> 
> thats him . . . with his dad



He is cute. He looks similar to the baby in your avatar. Angoor hai saare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hermione said:


> He is cute. He looks similar to the baby in your avatar. Angoor hai saare.



Thank you 

Abhi ye angoor 2 sal ka Californian grape ho gaya hai. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

chak de INDIA said:


> @Hermione @levina @Indischer @Dem!god @Ravi Nair @Ayush
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117
> 
> 
> thats him . . . with his dad


usi ka avatar hai kya??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ayush said:


> usi ka avatar hai kya??



Na. . . .ye to aise hi google kar ke nikali 
but features kafi milte hain. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> @Hermione @levina @Indischer @Dem!god @Ravi Nair @Ayush
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117
> 
> 
> thats him . . . with his dad


Who is "him"???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Who is "him"???










chak de INDIA said:


> that cutie looks like my nephew when he was just a day old

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


>



Bhai, woh _sona puttar_ tumhara beta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Bhai, woh _sona puttar_ tumhara beta hai?


Grrr. . . bhai ka beta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Grrr. . . bhai ka beta hai



Tumne photo ke neeche 'with his dad' likha tha, aur jab Didijaan ne yeh poocha ki woh kaun hai tumne apni Topi uthayi.....deliberately canphooj kar rahe the kaa?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Tumne photo ke neeche 'with his dad' likha tha, aur jab Didijaan ne yeh poocha ki woh kaun hai tumne apni Topi uthayi.....deliberately canphooj kar rahe the kaa?




Uske niche apna comment bhi to post kiya nephew wala





Kitna piye ho aaj ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


>


Thats a cute baby

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Thats a cute baby



TY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Uske niche apna comment bhi to post kiya nephew wala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitna piye ho aaj ?


Indeee ko badnaam mat karo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Indeee ko badnaam mat karo



BIMARU gang se nata jode hain Indiachaddhi bhai 

Thodi badnami to laazmi hai mohtarma 

Wo kehte hain na. . . badnaam honge to naam na hoga kya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Uske niche apna comment bhi to post kiya nephew wala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitna piye ho aaj ?



Woh uske neechi nahi tha...khair, meri hi galti hai. Yeh soch ke bura laga ki tumhari shaadi ho chuki hai, jab ki main Kunwardaan ka sapne dekhte jhoom jo raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Woh uske neechi nahi tha...khair, meri hi galti hai. Yeh soch ke bura laga ki tumhari shaadi ho chuki hai, jab ki main Kunwardaan ka sapne dekhte jhoom jo raha tha.



Kunwardaan aap hi kar lena ji. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@chak de INDIA @levina @Ravi Nair @Dem!god 

Happy Valentine's Day!







chak de INDIA said:


> Kunwardaan aap hi kar lena ji. .



Tumhare bina nahi ho sakta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> @chak de INDIA @levina @Ravi Nair @Dem!god
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumhare bina nahi ho sakta.




mera aaj sham ka plan . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> mera aaj sham ka plan . . .



Do laundon ke saath?

Yeh raha mera plan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Do laundon ke saath?
> 
> Yeh raha mera plan:






. . . 



. 
. 



. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Indischer said:


> @chak de INDIA @levina @Ravi Nair @Dem!god
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumhare bina nahi ho sakta.



Thank you!!
And wish you the same.
Right now i am sitting at a cousins valentine party and trolling on pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@45'22' welcome back . . 

Odisha sections tumhara responsibility hai ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

@chak de INDIA .. my apologies for not posting today .. m little busy  will post tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> @45'22' welcome back . .
> 
> Odisha sections tumhara responsibility hai ab



aye aye captain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

zootinali said:


> @chak de INDIA .. my apologies for not posting today .. m little busy  will post tomorrow


no problemo bade bhai. . .



45'22' said:


> aye aye captain



Je baat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

*KARNATAKA* : 






UNESCO World Heritage site: The group of monuments at Pattadakal
















UNESCO World Heritage site: The ruins of Hampi


























The Elephant Stables:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Indischer bhai ye hui na baat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

North East girls 
Hope I will find one for this Chennai boy 
any advice as such from fellow Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Hampi continued....
















The stone chariot:





An aerial view of the Stone Chariot complex:





Temple Complexes at Badami:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## vicky sen

Chola warrior said:


> North East girls
> Hope I will find one for this Chennai boy
> any advice as such from fellow Indians?



Lebanese are the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

vicky sen said:


> Lebanese are the best.



I'm serious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Chola warrior said:


> I'm serious



Yeah me too.

But if u insist, go to the NE and find one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Badami continued....





Some of the earliest Kannada inscriptions can be found at Badami. This is dated circa 6th century AD.





Shravanabelagola:

One of the holiest sites for Jainism, Shravanabelagola has the largest monolith statue in the World, that of Gomateshvara. He stands 57 feet tall, and was carved in around 970AD. It was here that Chandragupta Maurya spent his last days, having embraced Jainism.






During the Mahamasthakabhisheka, which happens once every 12 years:





Kannada inscriptions dating to 9th century near the base of the statue





The view from atop Shravanabelagola:





Group of monuments at Aihole:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

Gol Gumbaz in Bijapur:

The dome was built by Muhammad Adil Shah in the year 1656. It has a diameter of 124 feet and is the second largest dome in the world, next only to St. Peter's Basilica in Rome. 






Mysore Palace:
















Bangalore Palace:






Bidar Fort:






The Malik e Maidan Cannon at Bijapur Fort is one of the largest ever forged medieval guns. It is 4.45 m long and 1.5 m in diameter and made of cast bronze alloy.






The Ibrahim Rauza, Bijapur:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

Dadar and Nagar Haveli..Map..




People..










Satmaliya park..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Murudeshwar: 
Long considered a holy site in Hinduism, it currently also has the second tallest Shiva statue in the World.





















DudhSagar Falls:

Situated on the border between Karnataka and Goa on the Western Ghats.










Jog Falls:

Situated in theWestern Ghats, they're the second highest plunge waterfall in India.
Before monsoons:





After Monsoons:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indischer

Om Beach:
So named because it's unique coastline resembles the symbol 'OM', the beach lies near Gokarna, another Hindu pilgrimage site.










Malpe Beach:






Surathkal Beach: NIT-K students are darn lucky! This beach is practically next to their campus





Lushington Falls:






Magod Falls:






Shivanasamudra Falls:











Sharavathi Valley:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

View from Jenukallu Gudda:






Bridge across the Sharavathi:






Brindavan Gardens: created next to the Krishnaraja Sagar dam, built on the River Cauvery.






Talakaveri: The source of the River Cauvery. Situated in Coorg district











Kudremukh National Park:






In summers:










Herds of Indian Bison/Gaur roaming over the Shola grasslands:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

Kumara Parvata:











Deviramma Betta:











Terraced Rice fields in Coorg:






Himavad Gopalaswami Betta:











Ramadevarabetta at Ramanagara, near Bangalore: (Sholay's shooting took place here)






Typical Chikmagalur:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

zootinali said:


> not an original ,a cover ,but very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ||


That's actually very nice- the guy entirely ruins it though, his harmonies are way off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Chola warrior said:


> I'm serious



Just come to Bangalore and go to Brigade Road. It is full of our Northeast hotties.


----------



## Hermione

Karnataka.







Belavadi Veera Narayana temple.





Soothanabbi falls





Kudremukh





Coorg





Golden Temple - Bylakuppe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Hampi






*Sunkadakatta Forest......! Near Mysore [KABINI RIVER LODGE]*





*Saint Mary's Island*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

Folk dances from Karnataka

Yakshagana





Veeragasi folk dace





Bharatanatyam




Bharatanatyam dancer Hema Malini performing Nritya Roopaka 'Samudra Manthan' during a cultural programme as a part of Dasara Celebrations at Mysore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

vicky sen said:


> Lebanese are the best.



You are smarter than I thought.

I have this compulsion to punch your avatar, however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Ravi Nair said:


> You are smarter than I thought.
> 
> I have this compulsion to punch your avatar, however.








Im not a Congress supporter. I just promote Rahul Gandhi.That means im a BJP supporter.

If u didnt get that, dont worry. Life is complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bornmoron

Hermione said:


> Hampi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunkadakatta Forest......! Near Mysore [KABINI RIVER LODGE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malpe Beach*


Thats Not Malpe,,,,Thats Saint Marrys Island,,near Malpe

Can we have some pics of Shringeri Temple Plss,,I am not able to find my pic collection,had lot from there,,
Pls some 1 do the needful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Mizoram has been posted already
including some more pictures and info
state seal has nothing unique,what a shame,not posting it
Places
Town of Serchhip




*Phawngpui National Park*









Town of Aizawl














*Hmuifang village




Murlen National Park



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zootinali

continuing with Mizoram
Champai paddy fields





Aizawl town






*Phawngpui*
National Park












Sialsuk








Saiha district





pictures cc A year long holiday at home | Muthi, Kolasib, Hmuifang, Thenzawl, Lunglei, Lawngtlai, Darzo, Tuipui D,Saiha, Sangau, Phawngpui, Vawmbuk Palak, Phura, Bualpui (NG), Tongkolong, Longmasu, Pangkhua, Tuidang, Castle of Beino, Tuipang L

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

Mizoram People ,culture ,art and popular music

Mizoram means the land of highlanders. The word mizo means ZO people who are closely related tribes scattered all over NE and Burma
The so called Mizo language is actually the popular dialect of lushai sub tribe.
Other zo sub-tribes are paite , hmar, kom,mara,gangte etc (i don't know others, as my mizo friend refused to answer any further)
Almost 99% of mizo people are christians.They are communal and have strong community bond.They live by the priciples of "_Tlawmngaihna_", an untranslatable term meaning that
it is the obligation of all members of society to be hospitable, kind, unselfish, and helpful to others.Tlawmngaihna to a Mizo stands for that compelling moral force which finds expression in self-sacrifice for the service of others.
Mizos often gather together to help in disaster management like landslides or famine
Probably why their is not a single beggar in whole of Mizoram and has very low crime rate, though it is very poor state. One of most peaceful region in the country where
every one take care of each other.

Apart from christmas chapchar-kut is the main festival
Mizo people at chapar-kut celebration in aizawl































Cheraw dance and the dresses worn by ladies are called Kawrchei & Puanchei





The neckpiece worn here (the red bulky one) is called "Thi hna"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

continuing with Mizoram People ,culture ,art and popular music......


















Participants of annaul Aizawl cosplay competition












A rock band with female lead is my thing
||The D is silent ( Hang it loose ) - YouTube ||




||Freddy's Nitemare - I'll be fine lyrics - YouTube ||





Stellar by Boomarang, a popular band from Mizoram,such beautiful lyrics ...
||www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsoC3XlM0Hw||







Indischer said:


> View from Jenukallu Gudda:
> 
> Kudremukh National Park:/Herds of Indian Bison/Gaur roaming over the Shola grasslands:


those are realy awesome pictures ,, I love the greenery and rain

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

@zootinali I was about to say the same w.r.t to your pics! The traditional Mizo attire looks awesome. In fact, most of the Northeastern tribes have such colourful and exotic attire. Are you from Aizawl too? The Mizo highlands infact reminded me of the highlands of Western Ghats. Such places are always special.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zootinali

Indischer said:


> @zootinali I was about to say the same w.r.t to your pics! The traditional Mizo attire looks awesome. In fact, most of the Northeastern tribes have such colourful and exotic attire. Are you from Aizawl too? The Mizo highlands infact reminded me of the highlands of Western Ghats. Such places are always special.


The climate is bit same I think , because of unique geography of both places,,high rainfall and highlands makes them look alike..
about me , no I m not ,m from assam, a bodo, but I have a strong interest affection for communities and tribes of Nagaland and Mizoram .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

zootinali said:


> The climate is bit same I think , because of unique geography of both places,,high rainfall and highlands makes them look alike..
> about me , no I m not ,m from assam, a bodo, but I have a strong interest in communities and tribes of Nagaland and Mizoram .



Good to know that! But how come you haven't posted pics from Assam and of Bodos yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zootinali

Indischer said:


> Good to know that! But how come you haven't posted pics from Assam and of Bodos yet?


yup working on it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

bornmoron said:


> Thats Not Malpe,,,,Thats Saint Marrys Island,,near Malpe
> 
> Can we have some pics of Shringeri Temple Plss,,I am not able to find my pic collection,had lot from there,,
> Pls some 1 do the needful.



Changed it. Will put up pics of Shringeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hermione said:


> Changed it. Will put up pics of Shringeri.





zootinali said:


> yup working on it ...





Indischer said:


> Good to know that! But how come you haven't posted pics from Assam and of Bodos yet?



khana khazana kidhar hai apke states ka. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zootinali

*Mizoram food* :::
Like most other NE states rice,pork ,bamboo shoots are staple food,usually boiled or steamed or roasted . Use of oil is minimal. Although alcohol is banned, local food taste best with with local grape wine _zawlaidi_ (that's my personal opinion BTW)
1. vawk lu bai (roasted pork curry)??not sure about my accuracy of translation






2.Vawksa rep (roasted pork??)





3.Behlawi bai (chicken, spinach and bamboo shoot boiled??)




4. Behlawi Rah bowl (bowl of I don't know what) will ask my mizo pal




5. Zawlaidi wine made from locally grown grapes Bangalore Blue variety. Zawlaidi means "I’ll give this to you personally"




6. traditionally desserts are not taken after meals instead locally grown fruits are preferred . Mizoram 
is famous for its passion fruits

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

zootinali said:


> *Mizoram food* :::
> Like most other NE states rice,pork ,*bamboo shoots* are staple food,usually boiled or steamed or roasted . Use of oil is minimal. Although alcohol is banned, local food taste best with with local grape wine _zawlaidi_ (that's my personal opinion BTW)
> 1. vawk lu bai (roasted pork curry)??not sure about my accuracy of translation



Can you show me how edible Bamboo shoot looks like.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Can you show me how edible Bamboo shoot looks like.









they peel off the skin and u get something like this. . . 








have tried bamboo shoots pickle once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> they peel off the skin and u get something like this. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have tried bamboo shoots pickle once



Oh that's young bamboo plant like baby corn. Never tried it.



zootinali said:


> I have some in my kitchen wait for pictures..



Leave it already posted by chak de India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

While Indischer has already posted pictures of Badami, I thought these pictures are too good to miss.













cc Anoop Negi

*Lakshminarayana Temple, Hosaholalu*















*Bale Mantapa, Yelandur, Chamarajanagara District *
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hermione

Karwar










Gokak Falls





*Vidyashankara Temple, Sringeri, Karnataka*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hermione

Karnataka Breakfast Items

Pongal





Khara Bath & Kesari Bath, “Chow Chow Bath





Puri Sagu





Rava Idli





Idli Sambar





Vada





Dahi Vada





Idli, Vada, Sambar





Rice Bath





Pakoda Bajji

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hermione

Mangalore Bun





Plain Dosa





Benne Masala Dosa





Rava Dosa





Set Dosa





Palak Dosa





Paper Masala Dosa





Paneer Butter Masala Dosa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

Continuing with some Karnataka cuisine....

Akki Rotti






Patrode (this is a Coastal & Malnad specialty)






Bisi Bele Bath






Chitranna:






Kadabu ( a type of sweet)






Bimbale Curry(dry) : A Kodava specialty made from bamboo shoots






Holige(usually sweet)






Mysore pak:






Dharwad Pedha:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Some more Karnataka dishes from tulnadu region..

Neer Dosa





Gunda (Idlis steamed in moulds made of jackfruit leaves)






Moode (Idli steamed inside moulds made from screw pine leaves)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed We too steam idlis in jackfruit leaves, but call them kotte kadubu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed We too steam idlis in jackfruit leaves, but call them kotte kadubu.


Oh ya...have heard that term. Down our neck of the woods these kinda dishes are mostly made during auspicious occasions like Janmashtami & all that. Not something you make regularly. Just thinking about it...there is so many variety in cuisines around our part of the world, quite amazing... Isn't it? Will post few more images tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh ya...have heard that term. Down our neck of the woods these kinda dishes are *mostly made during auspicious occasions like Janmashtami* & all that. Not something you make regularly. Just thinking about it...there is so many variety in cuisines around our part of the world, quite amazing... Isn't it? Will post few more images tomorrow.



Same here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

How people missed posting Bisbele Bath

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

INDIC said:


> How people missed posting Bisbele Bath



How did you miss my post which features BBB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

I hope someone has already posted pics of kerala.

Because I won't


----------



## phylumchordata

mizo girls are very pretty ... they look like dolls.


----------



## T90TankGuy

One of my fav holiday destinations when i was at home in Mumbai. 
Mahabaleshwar

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hermione

Maharastra in Monsoon, Khandala Ghat

CC: Amit Kulkarni

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hermione

Maharashtra, Kaas Plateau, Satara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Some more culture & traditions from coastal Karnataka..

Tiger dance & Yakshagana






Cockfighting..





Buffalo racing..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

@JanjaWeed please post more of Udupi Restaurant menu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> @JanjaWeed please post more of Udupi Restaurant menu.



Cool boss  watch this space...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @JanjaWeed please post more of Udupi Restaurant menu.



Gachibowli me hai na. . . . . bihari restaurant ke parathe mast hain waha pe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Gachibowli me hai na. . . . . bihari restaurant ke parathe mast hain waha pe



Parathe to ghar mein hi ban jaate hain, mujhe to Biryani khane se phursat hi nahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Parathe to ghar mein hi ban jaate hain, mujhe to Biryani khane se phursat hi nahi hai.



Paradise ? bawarchi ? 

Agar special ka man ho to ek place bataun ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Paradise ? bawarchi ?
> 
> Agar special ka man ho to ek place bataun ?



Batao. Bahut jagah try kiya hai. Bas ek hi problem hai ki har jagah chawal dher sara hota hai, khaya bhi nahi jaata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Batao. Bahut jagah try kiya hai. Bas ek hi problem hai ki har jagah chawal dher sara hota hai, khaya bhi nahi jaata.



Ek to oldcity me pista house. . . or ek tolichowki road pe. . RTO office hai. . uske pas ek *zafar's *hai. . ya fir RTC x roads pe , , , lower tank bund road pe ek Bawarchi( green bawarchi ne uska nam copy mara hai ) ka outlet hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@chak de INDIA Is baar to thand mein main paaya kha raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA Is baar to thand mein main paaya kha raha tha.




Old city ke paye. . grrr. . bhai yad na dilao. . parson Bidri me gaya tha. . paya soup try kiya tha. . maza nai aya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

jbgt90 said:


> One of my fav holiday destinations when i was at home in Mumbai.
> Mahabaleshwar



Last summer we went to Panchgani and Mahabaleswar. Beautiful place. Bought many bottles of deferent drinks from those two factories (Mala and Mapro)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

chak de INDIA said:


> *Jammu & Kashmir
> tourists Map:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional dress:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local food specialities:-
> 
> Kashmiri chicken tikka. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kashmiri dum aalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutton rogan josh
> 
> 
> 
> *



One of my favourite thread. Hope I will be here for a long time!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

thesolar65 said:


> One of my favourite thread. Hope I will be here for a long time!!



Sir, why don't you take charge of the Odisha column then. . . . 

thank you in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

GURU DUTT said:


> only after getting gang banged by me and my friends the night before ......



Arre bhai log C****m use karna, barna AIDS ho jayega......



chak de INDIA said:


> Sir, why don't you take charge of the Odisha column then. . . .
> 
> thank you in advance



OK, right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

OK, here is Odisha...@45'22' @desert warrior give me some back up, my connection is slow. First from My city Bhubaneswar.
Lingaraj Temple










Rajarani Temple






Mukteswar Temple





Kedar Gouri Temple



Khandagiri & Udayagiri Caves
























Jain Idol at Khandagiri





Dhauli Temple, Budhist Santi stupa

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## thesolar65



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T90TankGuy

thesolar65 said:


> Last summer we went to Panchgani and Mahabaleswar. Beautiful place. Bought many bottles of deferent drinks from those two factories (Mala and Mapro)


mapro is better in quality than mala . !!!! Go ther just after the monsoons , all the water falls are full and its beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

thesolar65 said:


>



Wow.. where is this park? I thought Asiatic lions are only limited to Gir national park in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow.. where is this park? I thought Asiatic lions are only limited to Gir national park in Gujarat.



Actually, Bannerghatta Zoo in Bangalore has a Lion Safari too.....the tigers and lions there have lots of open space to roam as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Actually, Bannerghatta Zoo in Bangalore has a Lion Safari too.....the tigers and lions there have lots of open space to roam as well.



Oh OK. Never been to Bannerghatta zoo... but have been to the one in Mysore enough times. Also Nagarhole & Bandipur wildlife sanctuary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK. Never been to Bannerghatta zoo... but have been to the one in Mysore enough times. Also Nagarhole & Bandipur wildlife sanctuary.



Bannerghatta also has a captive breeding programme for Lions. The only one in South India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> Bannerghatta also has a captive breeding programme for Lions. The only one in South India.



Have they been successful?


----------



## Dem!god

Hermione said:


> Mangalore Bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benne Masala Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rava Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palak Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper Masala Dosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paneer Butter Masala Dosa


wow....it looks good and delicious.....i always liked dosa.....
can you post some more pic of dosa........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The Lion Tailed Macaque: A large monkey endemic to the forests of Western Ghats(overwhelmingly in Karnataka and Kerala). Called Singhaleeka in Kannada.











The Great Hornbill: Found only in parts of the Western Ghats and Northeastern States in India.











Giant Indian Flying Squirrel: Found in Western Ghats and Northeastern States.







Grizzled Giant Squirrel: Found in the forests of Southern Karnataka and Nilgiri hills.






Malabar Giant Squirrel: 








Hermione said:


> Have they been successful?



Well, Bannerghatta Zoo hasn't released how many cubs have been born there, but they surely have had success. I remember seeing Lion cubs at the zoo. 

Google-Ergebnis für https://churumuri.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/10mar03kpn48.jpg?w=450&h=575

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Thousand pillared Jain temple in Moodabidri..





Lord Bahubali statue in Karkala..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed Isn't there a larger statue in Dharmasthala as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

@Indischer

That is great. We can give Gujarat a run for their lions then. Once a tree-hugger friend of mine wanted to take a bet with me about the survival of tigers in India. She was of the view that tigers would vanish in a decade, they were around 1700 then. I should have taken the bet, it would have been easy money. Now there are over 4000 tigers in India.

I saw one lion tailed macaque in Valparai and a family of otters in Silent Valley. That was such a rare sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Isn't there a larger statue in Dharmasthala as well?



Oh ya.. there is one. But IDK whether it's larger than the one in Karkala. But the one is Shravanabelagola is the biggest I think... & more significant for Jains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@thesolar65 sir, @Hermione didi ji, @Indischer bhai, @JanjaWeed bhai, khana kaha hai 

I never thought. . mera thread itne time tak chalega. . .


aap sabhi ka shukriya. . aasan nahi tha mere liye akele jhel pana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Hermione said:


> @Indischer
> 
> That is great. We can give Gujarat a run for their money then. Once a tree-hugger friend of mine wanted to take a bet with me about the survival of tigers in India. She was of the view that tigers would vanish in a decade, they were around 1700 then. I should have taken the bet, it would have been easy money. Now there are over 4000 tigers in India.
> 
> I saw one lion tailed macaque in Valparai and a family of otters in Silent Valley. That was such a rare sight.



Yes, we should definitely try to set up a Lion conservation area in Karnataka. It's too dangerous to restrict them to one area alone.
Lion tailed Macaques used to be a frequent sight near my ancestral village too. Dunno what happened to them though, they've become quite rare there nowadays.

Tigers are almost extinct in our part of the woods while Leopards are fairly common though. Anshi National Park, which is about 90kms from our place, has a dozen Tigers I believe.



chak de INDIA said:


> @thesolar65 sir, @Hermione didi ji, @Indischer bhai, @JanjaWeed bhai, khana kaha hai



Already post kiya tha na...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> @thesolar65 sir, @Hermione didi ji, @Indischer bhai, @JanjaWeed bhai, khana kaha hai



Oven mai ban raha hai abhi. chicago town pizza, waffle, chargrill chicken & baked beans! aja..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Oven mai ban raha hai abhi. chicago town pizza, waffle, chargrill chicken & baked beans! aja..



Bhai. . you are a pure continental stuff guy. . 

thanks btw 



Indischer said:


> Already post kiya tha na...



Udupi ka vegetarian menu chhap diya. . where is the non-vegetarian khana


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai. . you are a pure continental stuff guy. .
> 
> thanks btw



jaisa des waisa bhes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> jaisa des waisa bhes



I used to think it was jaisa Des waisa Bhains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> Tigers are almost extinct in our part of the woods while Cheetahs are fairly common though. Anshi National Park, which is about 90kms from our place, has a dozen Tigers I believe.



They are being sighted now even in areas they were thought to have disappeared from. Wont be surprised if in a decade their population is not around 10,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Hermione said:


> They are being sighted now even in areas they were thought to have disappeared from. Wont be surprised if in a decade their population is not around 10,000.



It would be fantastic if their numbers reached 10K. India also needs to increase it's % of forest cover in order to provide greater space to them. I doubt, given the apathy we currently have towards our Forest treasure, anything concrete will be done in this regard(Although officially, we've actually increased our forest cover area marginally). Avoiding man-animal conflict should be the first priority though.


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> It would be fantastic if their numbers reached 10K. India also needs to increase it's % of forest cover in order to provide greater space to them. I doubt, given the apathy we currently have towards our Forest treasure, anything concrete will be done in this regard(Although officially, we've actually increased our forest cover area marginally). Avoiding man-animal conflict should be the first priority though.



We were increasing, then last 2 years we regressed and lost a bit of forest cover. I think having BJP in the center would be good for afforestation. Gujarat was the only state to have increased forest cover by a significant margin even though they are a desert state. Gandhinagar has 22 trees per person and is the greenest city in the world. Also watched this document where the lions in Gir were getting too crowded, so they moved out on their own and traveled through cities and villages and have set up a base on the coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Indischer said:


> Yes, we should definitely try to set up a Lion conservation area in Karnataka. It's too dangerous to restrict them to one area alone.
> Lion tailed Macaques used to be a frequent sight near my ancestral village too. Dunno what happened to them though, they've become quite rare there nowadays.
> 
> Tigers are almost extinct in our part of the woods while Cheetahs are fairly common though. Anshi National Park, which is about 90kms from our place, has a dozen Tigers I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Already post kiya tha na...



Cheetas were declared exticnt in India long back bro i guess you meant Leopards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

LURKER said:


> Cheetas were declared exticnt in India long back bro i guess you meant Leopards.


Dayyum! Sorry bro, my mistake. Will change that.

There was a plan to reintroduce Cheetahs in India some time back. Don't know what happened to that. A shame that they derive their name from Sanskrit and yet aren't in India any more.


----------



## LURKER

Indischer said:


> Dayyum! Sorry bro, my mistake. Will change that.
> 
> There was a plan to reintroduce Cheetahs in India some time back. Don't know what happened to that. A shame that they derive their name from Sanskrit and yet aren't in India any more.



That plan was shelved. Supreme court ordered to take care of the present population of Tigers and Lions instead of introducing exotic species. The plan was to get Iranian cheetah, they were considered closest to Indian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

LURKER said:


> That plan was shelved. Supreme court ordered to take care of the present population of Tigers and Lions instead of introducing exotic species. The plan was to get Iranian cheetah, they were considered closest to Indian ones.



But isn't the Asiatic Cheetah itself a critically endangered species? There don't seem to be more than a 100 such cheetahs in Iran today. Would they have agreed to rehabilitate the Cheetah from such a small population in the first place? Anyways, good advice by the Supreme Court.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> It would be fantastic if their numbers reached 10K. India also needs to increase it's % of forest cover in order to provide greater space to them. I doubt, given the apathy we currently have towards our Forest treasure, anything concrete will be done in this regard(Although officially, we've actually increased our forest cover area marginally). Avoiding man-animal conflict should be the first priority though.



I think that's the biggest danger for big cats in India. Apart from Lions no other big cats live in a pride.. & hence they need a larger habitat for individual cats. Leopards & tigers are solitary animals & rule a large area on its own. No wonder we have leopards regularly straying into human habitat.

It's really pity that Cheetah is completely extinct in Indian sub-continent. We need to import some African Cheetahs, try & see if we can integrate them into local habitat. Maybe once again we can host all the big cats in the world in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Indischer said:


> But isn't the Asiatic Cheetah itself a critically endangered species? There don't seem to be more than a 100 such cheetahs in Iran today. Would they have agreed to rehabilitate the Cheetah from such a small population in the first place? Anyways, good advice by the Supreme Court.



Yes you are correct. Iranians were ready to exchange one Cheetah for one Asiatic Lion but it didn't materialize. But the main reintroduction program involved African cheetah as Asiatic cheetah are an endengered species in Iran itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow.. where is this park? I thought Asiatic lions are only limited to Gir national park in Gujarat.



Actually that is a Lion Safari of Nandan Kanan Zoo. But Nandan Kanan is specially famous for white Tigers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

thesolar65 said:


> Actually that is a Lion Safari of Nandan Kanan Zoo. But Nandan Kanan is specially famous for white Tigers.



I had been there a few years back. Lovely place. I especially liked Bhabaneshwar's wide traffic-free strrets and airy atmosphere too. Nice place. (but the general poverty in much of Orissa was sad to see)


----------



## SRP

From my district Kendrapara,Odisha @thesolar65 

Bhitarakanika Sanctuary for Salt Water Crocodiles (India's largest/biggest)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## thesolar65

Indischer said:


> I had been there a few years back. Lovely place. I especially liked Bhabaneshwar's wide traffic-free strrets and airy atmosphere too. Nice place. (but the general poverty in much of Orissa was sad to see)



And poverty is more in mineral rich areas. They are well off in coastal areas. The problem in Odisha is we do not have a second city for people to settle in. All wants to settle in Bhubaneswar. Then comes Cuttack, because of old capital, but cannot develop further because it's squeezed between two rivers(land shortage). Next comes Rourkela because of steel Plant. And we have some small towns like Berhampur, Sambalpur..etc. Puri is OK, but you cannot stay there for more than 3 days. Its populated because of floating population.



desert warrior said:


> From my district Kendrapara,Odisha @thesolar65
> 
> Bhitarakanika Sanctuary for Salt Water Crocodiles (India's largest/biggest)



Been there some 3 years back. Stayed at Chandbali Pantha niwas, went there by Boat...courtesy OTDC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

thesolar65 said:


> And poverty is more in mineral rich areas. They are well off in coastal areas. The problem in Odisha is we do not have a second city for people to settle in. All wants to settle in Bhubaneswar. Then comes Cuttack, because of old capital, but cannot develop further because it's squeezed between two rivers(land shortage). Next comes Rourkela because of steel Plant. And we have some small towns like Berhampur, Sambalpur..etc. Puri is OK, but you cannot stay there for more than 3 days. Its populated because of floating population.



I agree. It was apparent to see why people there were angry at their Government. The Eastern belt of India as a whole is poor. But at least Bihar, UP and Bengal have a massive population problem to blame. Orissa can't even give that reason for lack of development.

How about developing Koraput further? Already a few nice townships in that place..and closer access to mineral wealth as well as a good port, Vizag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

More from my district @thesolar65 

Gahirmatha marine wildlife Sanctuary for Olive Ridley Sea turtle (India's largest)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## thesolar65

desert warrior said:


> More from my district @thesolar65
> 
> Gahirmatha marine wildlife Sanctuary for Olive Ridley Sea turtle (India's largest)



Love it, but sadly have never been there...Programme karibaku padiba!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

thesolar65 said:


> Love it, but sadly have never been there...Programme karibaku padiba!!


Are tourists allowed to go to the beach when the turtles come ashore?


----------



## thesolar65

Indischer said:


> I agree. It was apparent to see why people there were angry at their Government. The Eastern belt of India as a whole is poor. But at least Bihar, UP and Bengal have a massive population problem to blame. Orissa can't even give that reason for lack of development.
> 
> How about developing Koraput further? Already a few nice townships in that place..and closer access to mineral wealth as well as a good port, Vizag.



Koraput, Beautiful place..Been to Sunabeda once. My Sala is working in HAL. And the weather and scenery can be compared to any hill station. In summer also the temperature usually remain within 12-15 degree or less. But alas it is not developed in terms of accommodation and communication. Its because of Govt. Apathy. Govt. cannot take excuse of Naxals (though now). Long before naxals came, the area was neglected.



Indischer said:


> Are tourists allowed to go to the beach when the turtles come ashore?



I do not know, but I know there is restriction during mating season and some times the missile tests are put off during mating season. But tourist go taking permission of forest dept in certain season. Ask @desert warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> Love it, but sadly have never been there...Programme karibaku padiba!!



Me also never been to there but has been to sea beach of Pentha and there are red crabs and many other things. Notably an old light house.



Indischer said:


> Are tourists allowed to go to the beach when the turtles come ashore?



No. Even at that time coast guard protects the sea turtles. And in time of summer and rainy days a big no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

More from my district(random images) @thesolar65 

Baldevjew temple










Rajkanika Rajabhati(kings palace)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

Now comes Puri and adjoining areas :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

More from my district. (Pentha beach)












Coastal seawall work going on in Pentha,Kendrapara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Now to Konark :



























@Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @levina @desert warrior I was also going to put up the sculptures of Konark, but thought I should take permission. If yes then do not blame me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indischer

@thesolar65 What permission?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> @levina I was also going to put up the sculptures of Konark, but thought I should take permission. If yes then do not blame me!!


go ahead!!
You dont need our permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

@Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @levina @desert warrior

Not just rating. Just answer if correct to post those. Answer Yes or No. But then I do not have time, If majority sayes yes then during evening time. Got to go for my work. Or somebody post it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> @Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @levina @desert warrior
> 
> Not just rating. Just answer if correct to post those. Answer Yes or No. But then I do not have time, If majority sayes yes then during evening time. Got to go for my work. Or somebody post it.....


well its a part of our heritage...if somebody takes umbrage to it ...then so be it.
Let the hypocrites rant...


btw mods ki permission ka kya hoga??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@thesolar65

Now I understand what you mean. In my opinion, go ahead. We will deal if anybody trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

thesolar65 said:


> Not just rating. Just answer if correct to post those. Answer Yes or No. But then I do not have time, If majority sayes yes then during evening time. Got to go for my work. Or somebody post it.....



Haters will hate. I don't think there's any need to hide the fact that our ancestors were much more comfortable on a range of issues that we're prudish about today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> @Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @levina @desert warrior
> 
> Not just rating. Just answer if correct to post those. Answer Yes or No. But then I do not have time, If majority sayes yes then during evening time. Got to go for my work. Or somebody post it.....



Post it.


----------



## priti

post it its ok.. they are great sculptures


----------



## SRP

Downtown of Bhubaneswar from Khandagiri-Udaygiri hill (mobile image taken by me)






Chilka Sea-side, Odisha





Ruins of Udaygiri Buddhist Monastery ruins(Jajpur, Odisha)






Steel City Rourkela, Odisha






Kolab dam & garden(Jeypore, Odisha)






Khandagiri-Udayagiri caves (Bhubaneswar)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SRP

A view of National Bird near the spot of Gandahati, Gajapati, Odisha






Dolphins at Chilka lake, Puri, Odisha





Udayagiri, Jajpur, Odisha






Dhauli, Bhubaneswar






Suspension bridge, Dhabaleswar, Cuttack, Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@thesolar65 sir ji, post it. . . . jo Bc karega. . . uski maka ramu kaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Barabati Fort, Cuttack, Odisha 






Ratnagiri, Jajpur, Odisha(Buddhist sculptures)






Hirakud Dam, Sambalpur, Odisha(India's largest)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

thesolar65 said:


> @Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @levina @desert warrior
> 
> Not just rating. Just answer if correct to post those. Answer Yes or No. But then I do not have time, If majority sayes yes then during evening time. Got to go for my work. Or somebody post it.....




Post them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Very nice pictures.... thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Some waterfalls from Odisha
Khandadhar











Nrusinghanath





Pradhanpat








Machkund




Harishankar




Chitrakonda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

Wildlife of Odisha

Satkosia





Bhitarkanika





Simlipal




Chillika birds





Chandaka Sanctuary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Some more wildlife pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

Rengali Dam, Odisha






Rengali irrigation project(Samal barrage), Odisha






Sasan canal, Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*Shillong:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Walking (or crawling at times) through the crater-ridden, nearly 1000 feet long, Mawsmai cave is an experience! Water drips from the roof for most part of the cave, and when you come out, the soaked clothes appear as if you just swam through a river. What's interesting is that the walk-way and the wet walls are not slippery at all. Apparently, these stalactite and stalagmite formations are the result of over a million years of incessant rain and formidable weather conditions:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Udayagiri, jajpur, Odisha





Daringbadi the only place in Odisha where snowfall occurs during winter










Ratnagiri, Jajpur, Odisha





Red crab at Bhitarakanika National Park









Boat ride on Chilka lake





Paradeep port, Odisha






Essar steel plant at Paradeep port

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Manipur:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

Konark Sculptures :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesolar65

Now let's move to food....because if stomach is not full, then "Nothing" is interesting. Now start with Lord Jagannath's Chapan Bhog (56 delicacies) !! Can any body tell what is the fourth photo is? Only Non-Odias!!










































@Skull and Bones, you have not seen my post here. So see and comment, specially above this post and also post 395, 396.
@jaunty @jarves @BDforever , I know you love food, that's why I mentioned you here. Also post 395,396

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bornmoron

thesolar65 said:


> Konark Sculptures :




Am i assuming it right  ,,,Whatever is happening there ,,,or this has some other meaning ???


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Old city ke paye. . grrr. . bhai yad na dilao. . parson Bidri me gaya tha. . paya soup try kiya tha. . maza nai aya



Can you tell me some places of getting finest paaya, sasta bhi chalega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

INDIC said:


> Can you tell me some places of getting finest paaya, sasta bhi chalega.


what is paya????


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Can you tell me some places of getting finest paaya, sasta bhi chalega.



Old city me charminar ke pas miya bhai ki dukan puchho .. . . famous hai. . . uske pas shadab karke dukan hai. . subha subha acche paya serve karte wo log. . ya fir tolichowki me shad house bol ke achhi paya dete waha bhi. . . agar thoda sophisticated hona to new paradise mehdipatnam me hai waha . . ya fir rayalaseema ruchulu . . jubilee hills me 



45'22' said:


> what is paya????









its the indian version of lamb shanks soup

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

45'22' said:


> what is paya????



Paya is a spicy soup of lamb trotter(lowest part of the leg) eaten with this thick rectangular bread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bornmoron

INDIC said:


> Paya is a spicy soup of lamb trotter(lowest part of the leg) eaten with this thick rectangular bread.


Where can we get good Paya Soup in Mumbai,,


----------



## drunken-monke

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


Aloo Poha can be made with flattend rice and some simple vegies...
Requires, thick Poha, green chilies, Potato, onion, curry leaves, peanuts, coriander and lemon..
Peal Potato and chop them with thinner (about 3 mm) with length of 1 inches.... same like Onion.. Chop Chilies as you wish..
Wash Poha with small amount of water for 5-10 seconds and decant the water... If possible squeez water by pressing poha in your hand..
In a frying pan, put some oil (like you put while cooking vegie) and after getting warm enough put black mustered (a pinch) and Cumin (About teaspoon).. Allow them to crackle... Put Peanuts (about 1/4th Katori), Chopped potato, onion and Chilies in frying pan (Kadhai would be better).. after sometime put Curry-leaves in that and allow to get fried... after 5-6 min add red Chilies powder (one teaspoon) and turmedic (1/4 tea spoon) and salt to taste.. Add soaked Poha to this and mix well.. After almost 10 min of mixing, shut down gas and Poha is ready... Garnish it with Lemon, Coriander and of possible coconut saw.. You can add half teaspoon of sugar while cooking... tastes good when served hot.. Finished product looks like above image... You can also add peas while cooking...



bornmoron said:


> Where can we get good Paya Soup in Mumbai,,


Cook it.. Its really nice... 
Been cooking it since last 10 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

More Odia Food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Now different kind of rice cakes (Pitha)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

bornmoron said:


> Where can we get good Paya Soup in Mumbai,,



That's a Hyderabadi dish, don't know about Mumbai.

@chak de INDIA Have you ever tried Zaban Nihari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> That's a Hyderabadi dish, don't know about Mumbai.
> 
> @chak de INDIA Have you ever tried Zaban Nihari.



Aaho bhai. . . have tried it in Bidri. . and once in Kabab e bahaar. . but name was different. . it was some shorba something. . 

I liked pathar ka gosh more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Aaho bhai. . . have tried it in Bidri. . and once in Kabab e bahar. . . .



You have tried multiple times, must be good. Even I desire to try it once, I don't know how I will react by eating Lamb's tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> You have tried multiple times, must be good. Even I desire to try it once, I don't know how I will react by eating Lamb's tongue.



u ok with beef ? 

i'm a foodie. . . i eat almost everything. . . . have tried thai snake salad also. . . silkworm larvae . . . earthworm. . snails. . beef. . chicken. . mutton . . fish. . .everything

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bornmoron

INDIC said:


> That's a Hyderabadi dish, don't know about Mumbai.
> 
> @chak de INDIA Have you ever tried Zaban Nihari.



Nothing like its Hyderabadi,,i have had @ Shadab ,,Yes i have tried Zaban & Jabda both ,,I loved Jabda though,,Zabaan was lil umcomfy though,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@chak de INDIA Lagta hai aap sab kuch pacha lete ho.  Nahi ji, beef kabhi nahi khani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA Lagta hai aap sab kuch pacha lete ho.  Nahi ji, beef kabhi nahi khani.



Ji bhai, Rajputana biradari wala hu . . . . narbhakshi nahi hu bas


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> u ok with beef ?
> 
> i'm a foodie. . . i eat almost everything. . . . have tried thai snake salad also. . . silkworm larvae . . . earthworm. . snails. . beef. . chicken. . mutton . . fish. . .everything



pet hai ya trash can ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> pet hai ya trash can ?



Bhai, my friends circle was like that. . have spent time with ppl from all over india. . you know naga ppl eat pork. . lots of ppl eat snails in odisha. . . keralites eat beef. . . silkworm larvae and thai snake salad . . that thing i've tasted in a food fest in Marriott hyderabad. . .bas aise hi taste lag gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

bornmoron said:


> Nothing like its Hyderabadi,,i have had @ Shadab ,,Yes i have tried Zaban & Jabda both ,,I loved Jabda though,,*Zabaan was lil umcomfy though*,,,



Naam hi jaanleva hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bornmoron

INDIC said:


> Naam hi jaanleva hai.


It was a challenge,,,1st came Jabda,,bloody it had 2 eye balls with other flesh,,,,so 1 took the Eyeball & I made histroy,,,Actually I loved it ,,Seriously I loved it,,I never expected it to be good,,

Then Came Zabaan,,,Dam,,full tongue cooked & curled in center of the plate surrounded with gravy,,,
I ate that too,,didnt njoy it,,But Challenge tha,,,

Shadab is very Famous for Mutton Biryani ,,I loved it ,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai, my friends circle was like that. . have spent time with ppl from all over india. . you know naga ppl eat pork. . lots of ppl eat snails in odisha. . . keralites eat beef. . . silkworm larvae and thai snake salad . . that thing i've tasted in a food fest in Marriott hyderabad. . .bas aise hi taste lag gaya



It's cool bruv. Even I have tried few things back in the days. But not to the adventurous extent of yours  Chicken, lamb, goat, pork, rabbit, snail, clams, crabs, lobster, prawns, fish... to say the least!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> It's cool bruv. Even I have tried few things back in the days. But not to the adventurous extent of yours  Chicken, lamb, goat, pork, rabbit, snail, clams, crabs, lobster, prawns, fish... to say the least!



Kabhi India aao . . to sath me bawal machate hain . . .



INDIC said:


> Naam hi jaanleva hai.



Kabab e bahaar ka menu bhi bada khatarnaak hai naam se 



ranjeet said:


>



Taau, itna jaldi shuru kar diye aaj ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ranjeet said:


>



Kadki mein sabka sathi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Kabhi India aao . . to sath me bawal machate hain . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Kabab e bahaar ka menu bhi bada khatarnaak hai naam se
> 
> 
> 
> Taau, itna jaldi shuru kar diye aaj ?


Bana ..... 5 mahine ho gaye bed rest pe .... gaand pe choti plate jitne chaale pade hue .... dard ke liye peeni padta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Bana ..... 5 mahine ho gaye bed rest pe .... gaand pe choti plate jitne chaale pade hue .... dard ke liye peeni padta hai



Bed rest ??

accident kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marigold

Lonar lake, Buldhana, Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Bed rest ??
> 
> accident kya ?


yea something like that ... sirf ek din daru nahi pi thi .. aur ussi din lode lag gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> Gachibowli me hai na. . . . . bihari restaurant ke parathe mast hain waha pe


You from HYD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbgt90 said:


> You from HYD?



Nahi sir ji, I'm a rajasthani bhaiya . . .

Did my graduation from hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> Nahi sir ji, I'm a rajasthani bhaiya . . .
> 
> Did my graduation from hyderabad


Ahhhh!!! if you were here then i would have invited you for lunch or dinner.



bornmoron said:


> Where can we get good Paya Soup in Mumbai,,


 mohammad ali road, you can get great payas there early morning . best eaten with a brun pav.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Kabhi India aao . . to sath me bawal machate hain . . .



Jaroor boss. Tumko apna shahar bulaonga... aur varieties of sea food dekhe dang rah jaoge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hydapses

Spring Onion said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> what is Poha in that other link.?
> 
> BTW dont know where to find idli stand here in Pakistan but will check something alternate.


Try the Malabari food joints. There should be a few in Karachi


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> u ok with beef ?
> 
> i'm a foodie. . . i eat almost everything. . . . have tried thai snake salad also. . . silkworm larvae . . . earthworm. . snails. . beef. . chicken. . mutton . . fish. . .everything


Son you must be my long lost kid. 
there is nothing i dont eat. and by the way i have tried almost everything even dog meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbgt90 said:


> Ahhhh!!! if you were here then i would have invited you for lunch or dinner.



Thats very kind of you sir 

Actually at present i'm in hyderabad only . . . . but too busy with my visa processing. . agar chance mila to i'll let you know . . . will be a pleasure to meet u 



JanjaWeed said:


> Jaroor boss. Tumko apna shahar bulaonga... aur varieties of sea food dekhe dang rah jaoge!



Mangalore ?

next two years tak mera India aane ka chance nai 



jbgt90 said:


> Son you must be my long lost kid.
> there is nothing i dont eat. and by the way i have tried almost everything even dog meat.



Aap army background se ho kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> Thats very kind of you sir
> 
> Actually at present i'm in hyderabad only . . . . but too busy with my visa processing. . agar chance mila to i'll let you know . . . will be a pleasure to meet u
> 
> 
> 
> Mangalore ?
> 
> next two years tak mera India aane ka chance nai
> 
> 
> 
> Aap army background se ho kya ?


Let me know if you want to catch up .  my dad used to be in the army . he retired as the CO if one of the infantry regiments . and yes i have traveled the length and breath of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbgt90 said:


> Let me know if you want to catch up .  my dad used to be in the army . he retired as the CO if one of the infantry regiments . and yes i have traveled the length and breath of India.



Sure sir 

and now i know. . we share a similar lifestyle . . . . Dad retired from Army last september as a honorary Captain . . .i miss those days i spent in cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Mangalore ?
> 
> next two years tak mera India aane ka chance nai



Koi baat nahi. apply for parole!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Koi baat nahi. apply for parole!



I don't think those Kurdistanis will let me go so easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> I don't think those Kurdistanis will let me go so easily



aray baapre... turkey ja raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> aray baapre... turkey ja raha hai?



Usse bhi jyada buri jagah pe. . Northern Iraq ( erbil )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

chak de INDIA said:


> Sure sir
> 
> and now i know. . we share a similar lifestyle . . . . Dad retired from Army last september as a honorary Captain . . .i miss those days i spent in cantt


Those who come from the service background have a different outlook towards life, and yes we will always miss the Cants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Usse bhi jyada buri jagah pe. . Northern Iraq ( erbil )



mera aashirvaad tumhare upar hamesha bana rahega... tatastu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbgt90 said:


> Those who come from the service background have a different outlook towards life, and yes we will always miss the Cants.



i miss those bada khanas specially. . . 

First time i met a sikh guy in Hisar ( i was 3 at that time ) . . . and Dad told me that this guy is our Mummy ( he was a cook in the officers mess). .. . . for a whole year i called him Dadi ma 



JanjaWeed said:


> mera aashirvaad tumhare upar hamesha bana rahega... tatastu!



Dhanyawaad. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bornmoron

jbgt90 said:


> Ahhhh!!! if you were here then i would have invited you for lunch or dinner.
> 
> 
> mohammad ali road, you can get great payas there early morning . best eaten with a brun pav.


Oh yes been there few times,,good place to enjoy ,gurda ,bheja & many more,, 
I am sounding carnivore,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@chak de INDIA Turkey ka maans kaise miss ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA Turkey ka maans kaise miss ho gaya.



Goose or turkey to har thanksgiving pe taste kar lete hain. . .  

Emu try kiye ho kabhi ?


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Goose or turkey to har thanksgiving pe taste kar lete hain. . .
> 
> *Emu try kiye ho kabhi ?*



1-2 Restaurant ke menu mein dekha hai, jaise ki Emu Biryani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> 1-2 Restaurant ke menu mein dekha hai, jaise ki Emu Biryani.



Hyderabad me sab chiz ka biryani pel dete hain menu me 

waise emu ka taste bhi turkey jaisa hi hota hai. . but texture red meat type. . ek bird ka size hi normal bakre jitna hota hai shayad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

chak de INDIA said:


> Usse bhi jyada buri jagah pe. . Northern Iraq ( erbil )



Do you work in foreign services?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AjmalPathan

This is such a beautiful thread, what a great land we live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

jbgt90 said:


> After seeing this , i think i need to visit Nagaland




Me too.


----------



## zootinali

*ASSAM -- *the land of mighty Brahmaputra and national Parks and wildlife reserves
 the original wild-wild east
@jaunty @halupridol @Jayanta help me akonman





Places
Dibru Saikhowa National Park 




















Nameri national Park

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zootinali

Nameri continued 








cc A trip to Arunachal Pradesh - Nameri National Park - Page 4 - Team-BHP









Manas National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

Kaziranga National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

ASSAM continued




Asia's oldest running refinery at digboi














River Brahmaputra





Assam Tea garden





People and culture
Assam is a mini India itself so posting picture of each community and tribe is not possible

Bihu Dance









Sattriya Dance

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

Food

Assamese thali









Machor tenga







Kosu Xaak aru Madhuxuleng

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Electric Piya

Uttar Pradesh corner....
KapilVastu








Jhansi











Lucknow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Electric Piya

Lucknow continue.........
Ambedkar park

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

_My Last Post: Kashmir:_

_



_
_



_
_



_
_
















@Armstrong _

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Parul last post bole to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Parul said:


> _My Last Post: Kashmir:_
> __


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Alpha1 said:


>



Kya hua


----------



## Alpha1

chak de INDIA said:


> Kya hua


@Parul is talking about leaving the forum


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Alpha1 said:


> @Parul is talking about leaving the forum



kyu ?


----------



## Dem!god

Alpha1 said:


> @Parul is talking about leaving the forum





chak de INDIA said:


> kyu ?


bhai ab jane wale ko kaun rok sakta hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Hyderabad me sab chiz ka biryani pel dete hain menu me
> 
> waise emu ka taste bhi turkey jaisa hi hota hai. . but texture red meat type. . ek bird ka size hi normal bakre jitna hota hai shayad



Kabhi try nahi maara, Mujhe to Chicken Biryani hi pasand hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Kabhi try nahi maara, Mujhe to Chicken Biryani hi pasand hai.



Kabhi avadhi Biryani try kiye ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Kabhi avadhi Biryani try kiye ho



Haan par kaafi saada taste rehta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> Haan par kaafi saada taste rehta hai.



Kaha pe kiye ? Lucknow me ek party attend kiye the hum . . Koi Imtiyaz Kuraishi caterer ki . . yar badi dhansu Biryani thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

zootinali said:


> Kaziranga National Park



Wow!!! Those pics brought back some good memories.I remember going to Kaziranga park and spotting a Rhino too.
@chak de INDIA have you been there??I am assuming that because you have visited all the places that I have,Kaziranga is definitely in your list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Wow!!! Those pics brought back some good memories.I remember going to Kaziranga park and spotting a Rhino too.
> @chak de INDIA have you been there??I am assuming that because you have visited all the places that I have,Kaziranga is definitely in your list.



Yep . . but i was a Kid back then 

Dad was posted in NEFA for sometime. . visited Darjeeling, Dispur and some other places at that time. . . kuchh khaas yaad nahi waise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Kaha pe kiye ? Lucknow me ek party attend kiye the hum . . Koi Imtiyaz Kuraishi caterer ki . . yar badi dhansu Biryani thi



Kisi ki shadi mein taste kiya tha, par jitna naam suna tha us hisab se maza nahi aaya, ya meri kismat hi kharab thi.  Par mujhe Hyderabadi Biryani bahut pasand hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Parul said:


> _My Last Post: Kashmir:_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



already ticket done going there on May14th.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> already ticket done going there on May14th.


Is it going to be an ATR???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

levina said:


> Is it going to be an ATR???



I do not know the meaning of ATR, but we have booked the package through a Travel Operator. From 14th to 19th May. Package from Delhi & back to Delhi. Group of 6 persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> I do not know the meaning of ATR, but we have booked the package through a Travel Operator. From 14th to 19th May. Package from Delhi & back to Delhi. Group of 6 persons.


ATR are what we have in domestic flights these days....these are smaller.The seats are placed below the wings.
I asked you because I wanted to know how you're travelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

levina said:


> ATR are what we have in domestic flights these days....these are smaller.The seats are placed below the wings.
> I asked you because I wanted to know how you're travelling.



Uh..Yes, Travel cost include Air travel from Delhi to Srinagar & back. Rest inside sight seeing by Innova, one night stay in boat house and rest in a Hotel.

OK now its 11.30. So bye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

AUSTERLITZ said:


> A few traditional meals.Rice,Daal,Chunoputi(small fish),Chingri macher malaikari(lobster),Hilsa mustardgravy,Hilsa paturi ( wrapped in coating of masala),Aloo bhaja( fried potatoes)Rui kalia(main fish gravy),Chatni,rosagolla,misti doi,papad.Payesh/rabri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with fried miniature bodi, a few spoonfuls of lightly fried saag and uchchhey (small bitter gourd)—aloo fry, begun (brinjal) bhaja and/or bhindi bhaja (chopped fried bhindi). This should be followed by shukto (a light stew of aloo, karela, green banana, laau (green gourd) etc. Coconut-laced preparations are common in Bengali cuisine; hence a chholar dal (dhuli huyi chana with chopped coconut) is considered a delicacy. This also goes well with luchi (medium-sized puris made with maida rather than atta). At lunchtime, bhaja mooger dal (dal made with roasted moong) is often the next item. Alongside, there is a wide array of side dishes. They range from aloo posto, sager ghonto or chocchori (palak cooked with aloo, brinjal and various other vegetables including pumpkin), laau-chingri (shrimps cooked with finely cut pieces of green gourd and cabbage), chhenchki (pumpkin, aloo and other vegetables bunged together to make a mash), and in some cases chhanchra (a mash made of palak, aloo, laau, topped up with the head of fish—a huge delicacy).Enter the entree. Ideally, there ought to be a fish (usually rohu) curry, either a kaalia—a thickish gravy with big pieces of fish—or a daalna, fish curry with aloo and cauliflower. This should be followed by a prawn delicacy, usually chingri malaikari—prepared with coconut milk among other ingredients, but no vegetables. Meat is the last main item to be served. Although kosha mangsho is a perennial delicacy, it goes better with luchi, as it contains little gravy. A simpler mangshor jhol, rich in gravy and containing big chunks of potatoes, goes better with rice. Finally sweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali Pulao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luchi with cholar daal and aloor dam and korpanker sandesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pantua.A popular dish alongside more well known rasgulla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ras malai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken kabiraji cutlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular snack Jhal muri along with the common puchka/panipuri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mihidana laddu.Mihidana also used in loose collection called sitabhog.


This post was a wonderful wonderful gift for me brother..... Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Parul said:


> _My Last Post: Kashmir:_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Armstrong _


Why girl?


----------



## Chronos

Has anyone posted Kerala pics yet?

I am planning to post pics.

@chak de INDIA @Indischer


----------



## thesolar65

Ravi Nair said:


> Has anyone posted Kerala pics yet?
> 
> I am planning to post pics.
> 
> @chak de INDIA @Indischer



I think Bramhos_2 has posted some pictures starting in page-8 & also SpArk in page -26. But you can still post whatever is not posted after watching those photos including some food....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Alpha1 said:


>



I came online to check Webby's response in GHQ section. Apparently, he is not going to Ban me.  He wants me to be stick around & is telling,* soon more moderators would be available for active moderation.* However, I second that. 

Poka Poka ​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Parul said:


> I came online to check Webby's response in GHQ section. Apparently, he is not going to Ban me.  He wants me to be stick around & is telling,* soon more moderators would be available for active moderation.* However, I second that.
> 
> Poka Poka ​


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> Has anyone posted Kerala pics yet?
> 
> I am planning to post pics.
> 
> @chak de INDIA @Indischer


yes @SpArK has.... but that should not stop you from posting more pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Ok more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@Ravi Nair 
I think you should now post on the food in the state.... @chak de INDIA will be glad


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*A Cathedral in Thiruvalla, Kerala incorporating the features of a traditional Hindu Temple, a Mosque and Church*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> @Ravi Nair
> I think you should now post on the food in the state.... @chak de INDIA will be glad



Not today. I heading of to the gym soon.


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> Not today. I heading of to the gym soon.


AAAhhh men and their fascination for gym....go and practise some tennis instead.



SpArK said:


> *A Cathedral in Thiruvalla, Kerala incorporating the features of a traditional Hindu Temple, a Mosque and Church*


That is an awesome click!!!


----------



## Chronos

Wow, Kerala is truly such a filthy place. Now wonder it has the lowest tourist numbers 

@levina @Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @Dem!god


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> Wow, Kerala is truly such a filthy place. Now wonder it has the lowest tourist numbers


let me thrash you with a pantoffle Mr.Nair


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SpArK said:


>


how many times will you post this pic??
you have posted it once already......


----------



## SpArK

levina said:


> how many times will you post this pic??
> you have posted it once already......



That boat is different, check the number pates. 

Also coconuts in the second coconut tree of the first pic is less than in second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SpArK said:


> That boat is different, check the number pates.
> 
> Also coconuts in the second coconut tree of the first pic is less than in second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Mines in Odisha






Sambalpur Folk Dance






Parsuram temple, Bhubaneswar





Taptapani - Odisha Near Berhampur





Odishi Dance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

More from Odisha

Bhitarakanika Sanctuary






















Simlipal National Park










From Bhitarakanika Sanctuary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Satakosia gorge, Odisha
















Chilka lake, Odisha (India's biggest)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

More from Chilka lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Monsoon clouds at Puri, Odisha






A rain-drenched misty forest road in Boudh, Odisha






Baleswar, Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Wow, Kerala is truly such a filthy place. Now wonder it has the lowest tourist numbers
> 
> @levina @Indischer @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @Dem!god


----------



## Hermione

SpArK said:


> Ok more...



This one is from Andamans.


----------



## SpArK

Hermione said:


> This one is from Andamans.




Ok then we claim Andamans now.... 

From today its a no-fly, no-sail restricted area.


----------



## Hermione

SpArK said:


> Ok then we claim Andamans now....
> 
> From today its a no-fly, no-sail restricted area.



Be prepared for the Blitzkrieg then.

Indians Andaman is under attack. Get ready to defend Andamans from the greasy fingers of this Mallu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

SpArK said:


> Ok then we claim Andamans now....
> 
> From today its a no-fly, no-sail restricted area.



Arre tumhare wahan khali scenery hai? Khane ke liye kuch nahin hai kya?


----------



## Indischer

SpArK said:


> Ok then we claim Andamans now....
> 
> From today its a no-fly, no-sail restricted area.



That will effectively cut off every Mallu to the island archipelago. How about a more subtle and realistic goal? How about Lakshadweep Islands?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Odissi dance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Indischer said:


> That will effectively cut off every Mallu to the island archipelago. How about a more subtle and realistic goal? How about Lakshadweep Islands?



Lakshadeep , Maldives , Seychelles and Madagascar already belongs to Kerala.

Andaman is a recent addition to our string of pearls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

SpArK said:


> Lakshadeep , Maldives , Seychelles and Madagascar already belongs to Kerala.
> 
> Andaman is a recent addition to our string of pearls.



I thought Dubai, Qatar, Bahrain and Muscat were the Mallu string of pearls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

*Tribal Odisha*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

Upper Kolab Irrigation Project, Koraput, Odisha






Balugaon, Chilka






Chilka lake






World famous car festival






Similipal national park 






dolphins at satapada, odisha





Elephants at chandaka

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thesolar65

Some more Pure Odia Food. first picture will be that of the vegetable and next picture will be of dish.

Banana Stem




Dishes
















Vegetable : Banana Blossom 






Dishes :









Stuffed Bhindi





Stuffed Potala (Parwal)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## thesolar65

Odia dish with different type Saga (Lentils)

Koshala Saga









Khada Saga








Sorisha Saga (Sarson ka Sag)





Poi Sag





Sunsunia Saga





Sajana Saga (leaves of Drum stick trees)





Saga with mung dal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## thesolar65

I do not know, if anywhere in India(except west bengal), they cook and eat Fish head, but here in Odisha we ahve some tasty delicaies involving fish head :

Machha Chencheda :






Whole fish head curry




Mudhi Ghanta




Mashed Hilsa head curry with vegetables




Fish with Ambula(Dried raw mango) curry




Fish with spicy mustard




Chuna Machha (small fish) with mustard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hermione

The whole fish including the head is cooked in almost all coastal areas of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Yar I like all Pictures of India..............*** Aik Proposal hy**.
.*
Bhai Inkar mat karna....
.
.
Kashmir Ap log lay loo...
.
Mgr..
.
india hamay dy doooo


----------



## madooxno9

Anoushirvan said:


> Yar I like all Pictures of India..............*** Aik Proposal hy**.
> .*
> Bhai Inkar mat karna....
> .
> .
> Kashmir Ap log lay loo...
> .
> Mgr..
> .
> india hamay dy doooo





Wo lene ke liye Indian flag laga lo , aur Indian citizen ship ke liye apply kar do .. AAb tho modi ne bhi bool diya hai Citizenship milega ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

madooxno9 said:


> Wo lene ke liye Indian flag laga lo , aur Indian citizen ship ke liye apply kar do .. AAb tho modi ne bhi bool diya hai Citizenship milega ..


Cricket to Khilatay nahiii hooo..............BATAIN ASMANOOO KI KARTY HOOO....

Paisa $ $ $ ...Kia agia hy......
Ab hum ko ....(former Hindustanio) ko Ankhain dekhana ...Abi sy Shoooroo???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

Anoushirvan said:


> Cricket to Khilatay nahiii hooo..............BATAIN ASMANOOO KI KARTY HOOO....



cricket bhout ho gaya ..aab baas . Abhi koi nnaya game khelege


----------



## B+ Dracula

madooxno9 said:


> cricket bhout ho gaya ..aab baas . Abhi koi nnaya game khelege


KHOB SAMAJTA HOO ....TUM LOGO KI YEE *"AANK MACHOOLI"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Archnazi

Anoushirvan said:


> Yar I like all Pictures of India..............*** Aik Proposal hy**.
> .*
> Bhai Inkar mat karna....
> .
> .
> Kashmir Ap log lay loo...
> .
> Mgr..
> .
> india hamay dy doooo


jaroor, but there is a condition, u can win India with love not with gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

chak de INDIA said:


> *Uttarakhand
> *
> tourists map of Uttarakhand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local delicacies
> *Singodi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Aaloo ke Gutke*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Sisunak saag*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *jhangora ki kheer*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you have jhangora ki kheer...? Famous for Balumithai from Kumaun...
Chak de you deserve 1bn thanks...



Aarush said:


> Wonderful Thread mate.......Some pics from ..Uttarakhand..
> Jim Corbett National Park..
> View attachment 16718
> 
> Nainital...
> View attachment 16719
> 
> Ali Bugyal...
> View attachment 16720
> 
> 
> Yoga in Rishikesh..
> View attachment 16721
> 
> 
> View attachment 16722
> 
> 
> Vaigrathi ..
> View attachment 16723
> 
> ..


 That muchad in yoga pic is relative of mine.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Aarush said:


> My Village...Pauri..
> View attachment 16724
> 
> 
> Srinagar..not of J&K...there is one city here in Uttarakhand which is also named as srinagar..
> View attachment 16726


 Arush my village is near kotdwar... Lives in Rishikesh.....



Aarush said:


> More pics from Tawang...
> Sang-Ngag Choekhor Dargyeling Monastery..
> View attachment 16800
> 
> 
> View attachment 16801
> 
> View attachment 16802
> 
> Bomdila.. <chooo..chweettt..>
> View attachment 16803
> 
> View attachment 16804
> 
> View attachment 16804
> 
> View attachment 16806
> 
> View attachment 16807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16808
> 
> 
> _*Sare jahan se achaa hindostaan hamara.*_..:..gud nyt..guys..tomorrow will cover more beau





vicky sen said:


> West Bengal......
> 
> Darjeeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Nizamat_Imambara-Hazarduari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howrah bridge, kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooars


 
put some pics of silliguri sevoke....


----------



## Indian Jaat

@chak de INDIA The Best Of Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jaat

Festival Of Colors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Jaat

@ranjeet @chak de INDIA Butifol Haryana 





























And most favorite Sport of Haryana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Indian Jaat said:


> .....


 I refuse to believe the first pic is from haryana ... we don't have that much greenery in even our fields !!!


----------



## Indian Jaat

ranjeet said:


> I refuse to believe the first pic is from haryana ... we don't have that much greenery in even our fields !!!


Mene bhi yehi socha tha but first 2 pics is from Morni Hills bro and its true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian Jaat said:


> Mene bhi yehi socha tha but that one is from Morni Hills bro and its true


yeah that's the only thing we have .. morni hills and pinjore garden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

ranjeet said:


> yeah that's the only thing we have .. morni hills and pinjore garden.


Baki Haryana me kuch nahi hai dekhne ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian Jaat said:


> Baki Haryana me kuch nahi hai dekhne ko


apne yahan sirf jhoot baje hai ... kaurav pandavo ke Kurukshetra mein ... aur bakiyo ke panipat mein !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jaat

ranjeet said:


> apne yahan sirf jhoot baje hai ... kaurav pandavo ke Kurukshetra mein ... aur bakiyo ke panipat mein !!!!


Sahi bola bhai , baki kasar ib apna aala ne puri kar rakhi hai  Kurukshetra mein bhi kuch khaas koni bhai dekan ne...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Indian Jaat said:


> @ranjeet @chak de INDIA Butifol Haryana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most favorite Sport of Haryana



Great my family is originally from Haryana. We are Kataria Jats settled in Punjab I was born and grew up in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

*Matanhale Banni (Woodland), Jhajjar...........*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Morni Hills....Haryana






















*Dhosi Hills.. Haryana*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

*




A village in Spiti Valley, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki Badt@flickr
*





*Kharag village, Kinnaur, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki Badt@flickr




Brahma Temple, Bajaura, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki Badt@flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

*Langja village, Ladakh
Copyright Miki Badt@flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

*Bhimkali temple, Sarahan, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright prasad joshi@picasaweb*





*Mt. Pandim (6691m), Goecha La (4940m), Sikkim
Copyright iliaruss@picasaweb*





















*Karma Theckhling Monastery, Ravangla, Sikkim
Copyright Tracy@picasaweb*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

nice thread.....
@Indrani
join kiya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

*Apatani villages and fields in the Ziro valley, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright Irena@picasaweb

The Apatani, or Tanii, are a tribal group of about 26,000 (approximately) in Ziro valley in the Lower Subansiri district of Arunachal Pradesh. Their language belongs to the Sino-Tibetan family.



















*




*A village in Binsar, Uttarakhand
Copyright shailendra goyal@flickr*


----------



## Indrani

*Karsha Monastery, Padum Valley, Ladakh
Copyright rdalaudiere@flickr

Karsha is the largest and most important monastery in Zanskar. It is attributed to Padmasambhava, and there are ancient rock-carvings at the site. The oldest remaining structure, an Avalokiteshvara temple, Chuk-shik-jal, contains wall paintings which seem to associate it with the era of Rinchen Zangpo (958-1055). The monastery is under the control of the younger brother of the Dalai Lama. Behind his seat in the chapel is a statue of Lhaso Cho Rinpoche, which was brought from Lhasa in the 1960s and has a golden crown with carnelian and turquoise decorations.*





















*Osla Village, Har-ki-dun, Uttarakhand
Copyright AM@picasaweb*




*Duryodhan temple:*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

*Dada Hari ni Vav, Ahmedabad, Gujarat
Copyright Andrea Kirkby@flickr

Built during the reign of Mehmud Begda in the year 1501, Dada Hari Vav is an elaborately designed stepped well. The well lies just behind the tomb of Dada Hari. The basic purpose of setting up the well was to provide the travelers with cool water and a place for relaxation. This underground well has been intricately carved in the typical Gujarati designs. *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

*Photokar village, Zanskar, Ladakh
Copyright L'Abominable Homme de Rires@flickr*







halupridol said:


> nice thread.....
> @Indrani
> join kiya?


???





*Lingshet village, Zanskar, Ladakh
Copyright Johan Assarsson@flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

@halupridol I was here before also no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

halupridol said:


> samajh me nai aya?sorry i am a bit of a bhondu



You asked "join kiya?" I am assuming you asked about this thread, so I said I was in this thread from before.


----------



## Indrani

Ohh I never got the alert.


----------



## halupridol

Indrani said:


> Ohh I never got the alert.


ok,,,will u join?
n delete that quuoted part


----------



## Indrani

halupridol said:


> ok,,,will u join?
> n delete that quuoted part



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Some more links about Incredible India. 


Incredible India...Indian tourism places

India - One picture per post - SkyscraperCity

India . . . At a glance. . 

52 Hill Stations In India Which Will Make You Want To Retire And Settle Down

25 Lesser Known Wonders Of Incredible India

30 More Spectacular College Campuses In India That Must Be Tourist Attractions

Indians, please check my travel Plan | Page 2


----------



## B+ Dracula

I think i read somwhere in Column.....*NaniTal *in india is also v.beautiful & worth place to visit???


----------



## dray

B+ Dracula said:


> I think i read somwhere in Column.....*NaniTal *in india is also v.beautiful & worth place to visit???



Yes. 

nainital - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Rain Man said:


> Yes.
> 
> nainital - Google Search


I just check something interesting...by the help of google
.
*NaniTal *height from SeaLevel 2084 meters
.
*Shimla *height .....2397m
.
Munnar kerala....1600m
Srinagar..............1850m
Shillong,Meghalaya...1520m
Kodaikanal..............2268m
Mount Abu, Rajhastan...1722m
Ooty , Tamil Nadu........2240m
.
*Rest its up 2 fellow Indians to ...tell us more in detail *

Karachi height : 8 meters
Mumbai height: 15 meters.
So both city share same weather condition

Actually, height from sea bed , give you more indepth \inside about weather condition and how interesting would be the trip on hilly area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Remove that map immediately.





Robinhood Pandey said:


> *Jammu & Kashmir
> tourists Map:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional dress:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local food specialities:-
> 
> Kashmiri chicken tikka. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kashmiri dum aalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutton rogan josh
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------

